# The new 5D Mark III ?!?! PICS!



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

This images looks like the real deal guys!


----------



## akiskev (Feb 27, 2012)

nice pics mate. enjoyin your new camera?


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW. second pic is the real thing!! Bravo for the find


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> WOW. second pic is the real thing!! Bravo for the find



hahaha.. yeah... the 2nd pic looks like the real deal!!! So it is a Mark III after all!


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! The sky is finally getting a bit clearer as some pics, apparently legit, is revealed! 
I compared the styling of the first pic to the 60D and the 7D. It is inconsistent with them, which means... !!!

Take a look at the 60D and notice how the shape of the "EOS 60D" plate is different from the new "5D"






Then the 7D, definitely a different story





Guys who have been waiting for years... the pics aren't photoshopped.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW. second pic is the real thing!! Bravo for the find
> ...


Please, ask your friend for all he can share ;D


----------



## pravkp (Feb 27, 2012)

so the first one was a teaser? 

the second one looks pretty convincing!


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > plam_1980 said:
> ...




Here's another pic to drool on.......  together with the 1DX !!!!


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

This pretty much confirms:

The side view...





lens attached...





rear view...





and top view refer to above!


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

are those real?

if yes then I guess that it's called the 5DIII and not the 5DX


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> are those real?
> 
> if yes then I guess that it's called the 5DIII and not the 5DX




It looks pretty real to me, that's why I posted it....


----------



## phemark (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Here's another pic to drool on.......  together with the 1DX !!!!



Any pic together with 650D? 

(yea yea, not everybody is waiting for 5D  )


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone willing to put in a preorder without a spec list?


----------



## Andrei Morar (Feb 27, 2012)

Good things are gonna come on Friday!

I need a countdown!


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 27, 2012)

Can someone identify the lens on the 1DX? Great photos!


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Anyone willing to put in a preorder without a spec list?


depends on the price


----------



## liberace (Feb 27, 2012)

Never thought the 5D X name was likely. Glad to see it's called the Mk III.


----------



## Musouka (Feb 27, 2012)

Woot! Thank you Mr. Unblurry Cam


----------



## Isurus (Feb 27, 2012)

Great find! I guess this debunks the "confirmation" on kuaDDro.com that it would be called the 5D X. How reliable is that site, typically? I hadn't heard of them before seeing them referred to on the forums here recently.

I'm with Rexepic though; what is the lens on the 1D X?


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > michaelrcruz said:
> ...



Man, my sofa has the same patterns! Unfortynately, they are not sitting on my sofa, I checked :'( ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2012)

I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone willing to put in a preorder without a spec list?
> ...


$3500?


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

Have to say.. the fact that the small details are fairly constant across all 3 images is a good sign it could be real...


We hope 



> I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.



How much more does this confirm what you've been hearing?


----------



## K-amps (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for postings... Pics out before NDA lapses 

Now the wait to see actual price and just as importantly how much time before we can get our hands on one.


----------



## akiskev (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.


I'd give you some credit IF you had told this BEFORE the pics michaelrcruz uploaded.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.



You could have CR2'ed that.


----------



## whatta (Feb 27, 2012)

phemark said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another pic to drool on.......  together with the 1DX !!!!
> ...



same here


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.



I have the high res files with me and it looks pretty legit 

All I need to do is to convince him to give me the specs


----------



## K-amps (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> All I need to do is to convince him to give me the specs



or an actual undoctored image from the body ? ;D


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.
> ...


Come on, you have to credit Craig for maintaining this wonderful site, and the forums which are 1000 times better than some similar  If it wasn't for him, you'd still probably not see those images


----------



## westbild (Feb 27, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> Can someone identify the lens on the 1DX? Great photos!



Yes, it is the 85mm f1,2L II. But i was wondering first, too. It looks unfamiliar from this angle.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

send all the new details!! please!!!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.
> ...


He's hinted at it generally - I give him plenty credit


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.
> ...


Can we bribe him? Come on, guys, let's collect donations


----------



## Isurus (Feb 27, 2012)

westbild said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone identify the lens on the 1DX? Great photos!
> ...



Gracias; I think you are right (holding mine at that angle as we speak). I'd never seen it at that angle I guess, ha. I knew it had to be something relatively fast given that big front element. Thanks again.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

i'm in...


----------



## pravkp (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



yeah, add in mine too. 
Mr. Michaelrcruz is turning out to be the star of the day 8)


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



how much do you think it'd cost to bribe a guy with access to what 99.99999% of us havent even had a clue about?


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe it will be announced today? Then Craig will have to change his CR3 date back again?


----------



## Isurus (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.
> ...



Has he said anything qualitative of it? In other words, how does it perform? Will he be getting one?


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Maybe it will be announced today? Then Craig will have to change his CR3 date back again?


Who knows..
with this leak it might be pushed forward if its true...

Really looking forward to things...


Wonder if Craig has had access to similar pictures.... *Eyes CR Guy*


*Watches michaelrcruz's Karma skyrocket
setting a new record today, are we?


----------



## TDO (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the pics michael. Exciting to see some hard proof


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

Coming on to midnight here... how am I going to sleep?


----------



## zim (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting that the camera strap lugs are all sticky out


----------



## TDO (Feb 27, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Coming on to midnight here... how am I going to sleep?


you aren't!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

TDO said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > Coming on to midnight here... how am I going to sleep?
> ...


lol, you're absolutely right!


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Feb 27, 2012)

exciting times! looks legit. can't wait for the III to be released so the mark II will go down in price


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2012)

It's on great authority that March 2 is the announcement date. Unless, they decide to out it tonight because everyone has seen it already.

This happened with the 7D launch, we had pretty much everything out. However, they still held it to the planned release date and added "as anticipated Canon is pleased to announce" (or something like that) to the beginning of the press release.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It's on great authority that March 2 is the announcement date. Unless, they decide to out it tonight because everyone has seen it already.
> 
> This happened with the 7D launch, we had pretty much everything out. However, they still held it to the planned release date and added "as anticipated Canon is pleased to announce" (or something like that) to the beginning of the press release.



Keep us all salivating for a few more days... =(

Its working though - the anticipation is killing so many people...


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> This images looks like the real deal guys!



Have a look at the second pic michaelrcruz has shown us, there are apparently 6 labels for the ports. The upper right port seems like a headphone jack to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 27, 2012)

Seeing this I can't put my Doug on mkII. ;D


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

jchl97 said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > This images looks like the real deal guys!
> ...


Upper left seems to say MIC, but if anything top right would be a USB port... although it doesnt look like one at all.... come to that... where IS the USB port?


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 27, 2012)

This was on Canon Japan website around 10am, then it was deleted
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/index.html (not valid now)
The spec inside is just 1DX


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It's on great authority that March 2 is the announcement date. Unless, they decide to out it tonight because everyone has seen it already.
> 
> This happened with the 7D launch, we had pretty much everything out. However, they still held it to the planned release date and added "as anticipated Canon is pleased to announce" (or something like that) to the beginning of the press release.



Seems like Canon seals the leak pretty tight this time... :-\


----------



## Gcon (Feb 27, 2012)

I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that shitty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.

First chink the armor.

GRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> This was on Canon Japan website around 10am, then it was deleted
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/index.html(not valid at the moment)
> 
> The spec inside is just 1DX



The URL seems to agree with all this...


----------



## crunchy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not sure there is much thinking going on in this thread...

I mean we all know canon create multiple prototypes. These pictures could be of any number of prototypes and don't "debunk" the 5DX name at all. Not one iota.


----------



## Eosfollower (Feb 27, 2012)

From the pic that with a 1Dx , yOU CAN SEE THE on-off switch has been placed near the top of the body~ which match with the photo we saw before~!!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

crunchy said:


> I'm not sure there is much thinking going on in this thread...
> 
> I mean we all know canon create multiple prototypes. These pictures could be of any number of prototypes and don't "debunk" the 5DX name at all. Not one iota.


they don't prototype names though...


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 27, 2012)

Isurus said:


> westbild said:
> 
> 
> > Rexepic said:
> ...



Thanks, Westbild and Isurus!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It's on great authority that March 2 is the announcement date. Unless, they decide to out it tonight because everyone has seen it already.
> 
> This happened with the 7D launch, we had pretty much everything out. However, they still held it to the planned release date and added "as anticipated Canon is pleased to announce" (or something like that) to the beginning of the press release.



If we create enough noise maybe? If this post gets to 30 pages? 

Although it's a major release, do they necessarily have to have invitations or a big event - just a press release would do - or is that not the norm?


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> jchl97 said:
> 
> 
> > michaelrcruz said:
> ...



Here's the side port labels  :


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

headphone jack it is!!! please keep us all updated if possible, great work!


----------



## AG (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup that looks like Headphone port to me 

FINALLY we can have on camera monitoring. (Nothing worse than having blown out reference audio due to levels)


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

westbild said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone identify the lens on the 1DX? Great photos!
> ...


It looked like a Sigma lens hood to me ???


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> westbild said:
> 
> 
> > Rexepic said:
> ...



the focus rings look like Sigma too


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

i think the seal has just been opened, hopefully there will be a lot more info in the next 24 hours..

hopefully the guy who leaked these pics could leak a bit more about the camera!

exciting exciting.. really exciting times!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

Craig, I hope the server holds out!


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 27, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Craig, I hope the server holds out!


Lol, I am thinking the same thing!

Mate, you are from Melbourne??


----------



## tt (Feb 27, 2012)

When did the 1DX have a blue colored X?


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> i think the seal has just been opened, hopefully there will be a lot more info in the next 24 hours..
> 
> hopefully the guy who leaked these pics could leak a bit more about the camera!
> 
> exciting exciting.. really exciting times!



I'll post any info I can  I have been waiting for this cam for the longest time like everyone here!

Hopefully I can get the specs and would be awesome if I can get some sample shots from the mark 3 at high ISO  oh well, lets see...


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > i think the seal has just been opened, hopefully there will be a lot more info in the next 24 hours..
> ...



＋1


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > i think the seal has just been opened, hopefully there will be a lot more info in the next 24 hours..
> ...



Forget about the specs, we want sample photos made with it   
If not good enough, I am switching to Nokia cameraphone
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3659.0.html


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > i think the seal has just been opened, hopefully there will be a lot more info in the next 24 hours..
> ...



how did you get hold of this guy?


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



Don't spoil the excitement man!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 27, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > Craig, I hope the server holds out!
> ...


Yes, 12.46am! Got to get some sleep - have a photoshoot tomorrow - lol


----------



## canonic (Feb 27, 2012)

Michael, have you any photos from the other (back) side?
What about weather sealing?

keep posting 



michaelrcruz said:


> I'll post any info I can  I have been waiting for this cam for the longest time like everyone here!
> 
> Hopefully I can get the specs and would be awesome if I can get some sample shots from the mark 3 at high ISO  oh well, lets see...


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

Did anyone notice? No DOF preview button. In all of these picks you can't see the left side of the camera from the front. My guess is that there are two programmable buttons over there. +1 on the headphone jack!


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

This is going to be a long sleepless week.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

dilbert said:


> There is no aperture preview button on the left side of the camera like there has been for ... how long now?
> 
> Have Canon removed it becaus they think that people no longer use it?
> 
> ...


Some people already mentioned, that on 60D it is on the other side, so perhaps it is moved


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> I'll post any info I can  I have been waiting for this cam for the longest time like everyone here!
> 
> Hopefully I can get the specs and would be awesome if I can get some sample shots from the mark 3 at high ISO  oh well, lets see...



Awesome indeed!!


----------



## Shnookums (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon moved the DOF preview where it belong... On the other side of the lens. Like on the 1DIV

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/camera_images_8/Canon/1d4_a/1da-front.jpg

Or maybe they added 2 customisable buttons, also on the other side, like the 1Dx.

http://www.photo-i.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Canon-1DX_21.jpg


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

I find it interesting that there is a rumored price drop coming on the 5dMKII. Makes me think the MSRP is going to be less than $3500. I would say it will be MSRP $2800.


----------



## buumi (Feb 27, 2012)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> Did anyone notice? No DOF preview button. In all of these picks you can't see the left side of the camera from the front. My guess is that there are two programmable buttons over there. +1 on the headphone jack!



I've also just noticed and posted in a German forum... 
The body looks also made a little small


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

buumi said:


> AlicoatePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice? No DOF preview button. In all of these picks you can't see the left side of the camera from the front. My guess is that there are two programmable buttons over there. +1 on the headphone jack!
> ...



Link?


----------



## buumi (Feb 27, 2012)

jchl97 said:


> buumi said:
> 
> 
> > AlicoatePhotography said:
> ...





Sorry about that!
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=617578&page=602

has anyone noticed that there are "only" 9 modes and no CA?


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > jchl97 said:
> ...



Thank you... Kind Sir. Can't seem to make out the wording between the HDMI and headphone jacks though.... 




buumi said:


> jchl97 said:
> 
> 
> > buumi said:
> ...



No loss if thats been removed...


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 27, 2012)

@MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

> Thank you... Kind Sir. Can't seem to make out the wording between the HDMI and headphone jacks though....





A/V OUT DIGITAL


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...




"AV OUT DIGITAL"


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

buumi said:


> jchl97 said:
> 
> 
> > buumi said:
> ...



notice that since the Safari pic was leaked  no big deal since this should be a pro camera anyways.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

AV out digital?

Ty!

Couldn't quite read it... no USB this time then? Or am I missing something? :-[


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> AV out digital?
> 
> Ty!
> 
> Couldn't quite read it... no USB this time then? Or am I missing something? :-[



it isn't marked on the 7D either


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 27, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> AV out digital?
> 
> Ty!
> 
> Couldn't quite read it... no USB this time then? Or am I missing something? :-[



actually, that is what Canon have traditionally labelled the USB port. both my XTi and some of my old P&S have it labelled that way.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 27, 2012)

bonedaddy.p7 said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > AV out digital?
> ...



Ah, okay, that would make some sense... My 50D has the classic 3 pronged USB fork though. Haven't really paid much attention to the labels on the others... thanks for clearing that up +1


----------



## funkboy (Feb 27, 2012)

In the 3rd photo, is that a scratch on the viewfinder bulge next to the mode dial, or evidence of image manipulation?


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

tt said:


> When did the 1DX have a blue colored X?


reflection... :


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 27, 2012)

The blue is probably one of those thin films like you have on a cell phone to keep the shiny parts shiny while it is all boxed up. Could be a reflection, I bet it just should have been pulled off.


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

funkboy said:


> In the 3rd photo, is that a scratch on the viewfinder bulge next to the mode dial, or evidence of image manipulation?



the server just exploded... 
probably too minor for any manipulation. the body is consistent with what we have been seeing so far.


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 27, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!



Wow, you have very keen eye! The cam is here in Dubai


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Feb 27, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!



It must be the test of the weather (in this case the dust) protection of the camera ;D


----------



## pravkp (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!
> ...



and you've got some neat photos of Dubai on your website..


----------



## Ricku (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!
> ...


I applaud you sir, for bringing us these pics!

Have you personally tested the 5D3? If so, then what do you think of the ISO-noise and dynamic range?


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

pravkp said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > Rexepic said:
> ...



+1


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz, thank you for sharing the images! Much appreciated! +1 to you... 

Would you be able to confirm whether the rumored specs are correct?


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 27, 2012)

Michael, your Dubai pics are simply astonishing...
u actually use the same gear as mine for shooting in Scandinavia!
7D+Sigma 8-16


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 27, 2012)

funkboy said:


> In the 3rd photo, is that a scratch on the viewfinder bulge next to the mode dial, or evidence of image manipulation?



It's just a reflection from the metal rim of the mode dial. I've noticed the same effect on the 5D Mark II.


----------



## tooslick2k (Feb 27, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > jchl97 said:
> ...



Ok, I haven't read past page 4 yet. I got to this picture and thought a few things.
1. no USB as previously stated, which was fine I expected Ethernet.
Q. So does this mean it has radio and bluetooth to connect to pc's?
2. No adapter spot for the new gps like on the 1Dx. Or did i miss it?
Q. If i didnt miss it, does this mean those devices are only for the 1dx now?

Just some thoughts. So excited ether way


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



1. Others have mentioned that some bodies don't have the USB port labeled, even though it is there.
2. The GPS device is most likely for the 1D X only. It wouldn't be the first attachment that works only on the 1D series, such as the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E2 II A.


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 27, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> pravkp said:
> 
> 
> > michaelrcruz said:
> ...



Nice! I guess I should have just looked there first. That's what a forum is for. So you can say something and then realize it was obvious to everyone else already!  Anyway, Michael, thanks for the pics. I think you've crashed the server a couple times. It took 5minutes for the forum to load!


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a couple of comments.

First, the lens on the 1DX looks exactly like my 85mm f/1.2 L II from that angle. I think we can be sure it's not a Sigma.

Second, here's what the side of a 7D looks like:

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0909/Canon7d/side1.jpg

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0909/Canon7d/52_eur_001.jpg

The "A/V OUT DIGITAL" is a USB port. I would assume it's the same on the 5DIII.


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

Blaze said:


> The "A/V OUT DIGITAL" is a USB port. I would assume it's the same on the 5DIII.



Yup, Exactly!


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 27, 2012)

With respect to the photo purists out there... and with humility I ask Mr. Cruze - What kind of video does it do? 4:2:2, H.264? 
The headphone port has me very excited. 
Please understand video is my job and stills are my hobby/passion. 
I'm hoping this 5D III does both well. And canon needed to make things easier on us video guys, for example the headphone jack and maybe an on/off for the AGC? 

I'll start wincing and you all start the Smiting


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 27, 2012)

Gcon said:


> I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> 
> First chink the armor.
> 
> GRRRRRRR!!!!!



ummm... are you serious? As a professional, I cant say i've ever in the last decade thought in the back of my mind... I wish my camera had an eyepiece cover... Never... Not once... I think it could be a nuisance more than anything else... when I want my camera ready to shoot, it better be ready to shoot... If any dust gets in the peice, I'll take a qtip and clean it... done.


----------



## Ricku (Feb 27, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> ...


The eyepiece cover is to be used shooting on a tripod. It prevents light leakage through the viewfinder.

This is a huge issue for landscapers when shooting panoramas or long exposures.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 27, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> ...



I could be wrong, but I think he means it would be useful to prevent light from entering the viewfinder rather than using it for protection. 

Edit - CR is dreadfully slow today for obvious reasons and Ricku beat me to the reply. I'm not trying to repeat what he said ;D


----------



## UpCountry Films (Feb 27, 2012)

Will the MkIII have 60fps in720 like the d800? or will it be the same as the old 5d and no 60fps in video?


----------



## foxikk (Feb 27, 2012)

UpCountry Films said:


> Will the MkIII have 60fps in720 like the d800? or will it be the same as the old 5d and no 60fps in video?



old 7D has it so it would be very disappointing if new MKIII don't


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

UpCountry Films said:


> Will the MkIII have 60fps in720 like the d800? or will it be the same as the old 5d and no 60fps in video?



I have not seen any rumors regarding the video capabilities of the Mark III. We'll have to wait until we either see a per-release reliable rumor or the info on March 2 (unless Canon decides to release the info sooner).


----------



## fotoray (Feb 27, 2012)

Ricku said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



Certainly light leakage can occur when shooting in auto exposure mode. However, shooting in manual mode gets around this: you always get the exposure you set! Any light leaks never reach the sensor. This is a very practical approach, especially when working on a tripod when landscape images are taken at a more deliberate pace. This technique also works very well when shooting panoramas. I just don't miss having a built-in eye piece cover.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2012)

Ricku said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



FWIW, I just hang the lens cap on the eyecup, and that does a fine job of blocking the light. BTW, when the mirror is up (i.e. during the exposure) that blocks light entering the VF from affecting the image. So, the only thing light entering the VF affects is the metering before the exposure.


----------



## DeepShadows (Feb 27, 2012)

fotoray said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...


Tell that to my files ruined from me forgetting to cover the eyepiece on my 5d2, 40d, and 1d3!!! Why do you think a professional camera would include a viewfinder shutter like the 1 series have?


----------



## fotoray (Feb 27, 2012)

DeepShadows said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



Do you use auto or manual exposure mode? Manual mode delivers the whatever exposure your meter recommends while you're looking through the viewfinder. Give it a try!


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 27, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



To be honest, i've shot with large format cameras, 6x7's, 645's, 2 1/4 squares, DSLR's, SLR's... I've never had any reason to think any of my photos had any light leakage, assuming this is what you are referring to, on long exposures... If you are worrying about light affecting exposures or meter readings... Way back when people always carried external meters with them... People have gotten away from that with modern digitals... I am guilty of that, but in the end, when I'm using the in camera meter, my eye is right up in the vf so not much light gets to influence the shot... It's just never really been a problem for how I shoot.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh, looks like the server is running better! ;D It was interfering with me getting any work done at the office. I had to make sure the page loaded you see ;D


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 27, 2012)

Usually my eyesocket covers the eyepiece when I take a shot. I always thought it was there for long exposures?


----------



## simon_gledhill2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Forgive me if this has already been covered, but dof preview button? Are we possibly getting customisable buttons on the other side of the lens mount 1dx style?

Simon


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 27, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Ahhh, looks like the server is running better! ;D



Perhaps it was a DDOS from the non-believers of this site 

I can't believe how addicted I have come to CR - LOL...


----------



## tt (Feb 27, 2012)

Fstoppered, engadgetised, and probably gizmodo'd. 
Looks like the new server(s) are up and running - it's pretty darn zippy now!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

K-amps said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > All I need to do is to convince him to give me the specs
> ...



or the actual body to keep ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

melbournite said:


> TDO said:
> 
> 
> > melbournite said:
> ...



Especially since you need to stay awake until midnight EST March1st/2nd transition.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

jchl97 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > It's on great authority that March 2 is the announcement date. Unless, they decide to out it tonight because everyone has seen it already.
> ...



Not really, if it is 22MP, 61pt AF then we knew those specs way earlier than usual. And the safari leaked photos would also be about the earlier a legit body shot has ever been seen.

if it has 60MP and 2 pt AF then you may have quite the point though ;D.


----------



## tooslick2k (Feb 27, 2012)

Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :


----------



## Orion (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't wait for all the specs and samples from this thing. . . Praying for April availability!

For now, I will simply suggest that one day they will do away with that big clunky wheel on top of the camera. . .


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Feb 27, 2012)

Orion said:


> For now, I will simply suggest that one day they will do away with that big clunky wheel on top of the camera. . .



They did....it's called a 1Dx. It does not have a mode dial on top of the camera.


----------



## alfa_schumi (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



I think I am crazier, I am refreshing this page every 5 minutes. That is probably why the site has been so slow.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

deleted. already saw the answer a few posts down


----------



## piotr.c (Feb 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > There is no aperture preview button on the left side of the camera like there has been for ... how long now?
> ...


Seriously? 
Take a look at 60D and 1D X ...


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

simon_gledhill2000 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been covered, but dof preview button? Are we possibly getting customisable buttons on the other side of the lens mount 1dx style?
> 
> Simon



Some have mentioned that it might be on the other side of the lens nearer to where your right hand is on the grip-similar to the 7D.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

nicke said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!
> ...



They want to make sure no more failures on the trips to Antarctica again.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



more like every couple of minutes!! ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> ...



It's bad for metering when not using it up to your eye.

These days I tend to do most of that sort of shooting with liveview so it's not so much of an issue.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, looks like the server is running better! ;D
> ...



DoS from Canon HQ I think


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



+1. I have not noticed a problem. I do meter with my eye up against the eyepiece, and for most of my landscapes when on a tripod-I'm in liveview and a 2 second timer so the mirror locks up and I have already focused (sometimes manual sometimes from the back of the camera) and metered just before taking the shot. But then again I am more of an enthusiast than a pro photog.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



Yes, I'm as crazy. I'm doing the same thing!


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



YEAP...me too ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 27, 2012)

I can see that Canon have included the button on the top of the mode dial to prevent accidental rotation of the mode dial like they have on the 60D.
Great idea.

Can't wait for the full specs.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 27, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



That's how I shoot... however live view use is mainly on tripod, when I want to evaluate the full frame (xxd and 5d VF isn't 100% at this time) When I use the 7d, because it's 100%, i hardly ever used LV to be honest unless shooting video or when i needed an angle where I couldn't be using the VF... I've never really had light meter problems as I either independently meter, use an educated guess based off of sunny 16, compensation, and experience, or if I need the camera meter, gray card and bring up the exposure to middle.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 27, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> I can see that Canon have included the button on the top of the mode dial to prevent accidental rotation of the mode dial like they have on the 60D.
> Great idea.
> 
> Can't wait for the full specs.



That makes that camera worth it's weight in gold haha. That mode dial rotates so easily out on the field... Even bit me in the butt on a job for a client this weekend... caught it in time and only had to do a quick reshoot, but still a bad design.


----------



## Takuma (Feb 27, 2012)

About the customisable buttons: I think I see a M-Fn Button above the shutter on the 3rd pic, like the one on the 1DX


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 27, 2012)

Takuma said:


> About the customisable buttons: I think I see a M-Fn Button above the shutter on the 3rd pic, like the one on the 1DX



And on the 7d... I loved that button... Cant wait for the new customization...


----------



## Ricku (Feb 27, 2012)

The guy who posted the leaked pictures of 5D3, what happend to him?

He said that he would return shortly with more info, but hes been quiet for many houors now. Maybe Canon told him to shut up?


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

Ricku said:


> The guy who posted the leaked pictures of 5D3, what happend to him?
> 
> He said that he would return shortly with more info, but hes been quiet for many houors now. Maybe Canon told him to shut up?



I believe he's in Dubai where it is currently 2:45am. He said he had a shoot in the morning so I doubt we'll hear back from him anytime soon. If he only knew what's been going on while he sleeps. LOL


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 27, 2012)

"MFn" at the shutter suggests AF 7d alike?


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> "MFn" at the shutter suggests AF 7d alike?



I hope with assignable buttons too.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 27, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > For now, I will simply suggest that one day they will do away with that big clunky wheel on top of the camera. . .
> ...



Or a 1d3/1d4/1ds3 .....


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



i've been doing that a lot in the last few days, and today was one of the days I didn't and this amazing post was here!!! thanks so much mr cruz!


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 27, 2012)

This forum seems to be about 5dmk3 with some other topics discussed, when there is nothing about 5d3 meanwhile.


----------



## chengpenguin (Feb 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> "MFn" at the shutter suggests AF 7d alike?



Yes the MFn button is to cater for the newer AF system on new bodies like 7D, 1DX and etc.


----------



## flanniganj (Feb 27, 2012)

chengpenguin said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > "MFn" at the shutter suggests AF 7d alike?
> ...


Does anyone else chuckle a little when they read, “The MFn button”? I do. Like, “Push the MFn button already!”
"What's your MFn problem?”


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 27, 2012)

Isurus said:


> Great find! I guess this debunks the "confirmation" on kuaDDro.com that it would be called the 5D X. How reliable is that site, typically? I hadn't heard of them before seeing them referred to on the forums here recently.





liberace said:


> Never thought the 5D X name was likely. Glad to see it's called the Mk III.





Canon Rumors said:


> I was 90% sure it was going to be 5D Mark III, but I wasn't saying anything until it was 100%.



I do apologize for posting kuaDDro's "rumor." I just thought Digicame-info has higher reliability and its post regarding this kuaDDro's lame 5DX confirmation might be sort of reliable too. My bad.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

Studio B said:


> I believe he's in Dubai where it is currently 2:45am. He said he had a shoot in the morning so I doubt we'll hear back from him anytime soon. If he only knew what's been going on while he sleeps. LOL



If only. LOL

I.E. a highly trained black ops extraction team flying in from Canon HQ tonight to disappear him and his lucky (while it lasted) friend early next morning.


----------



## Studio B (Feb 27, 2012)

flanniganj said:


> chengpenguin said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



That's MFn funny!


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like the eypiece has the same cover that the series 1 has rather than the adjustable wheel


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> I can see that Canon have included the button on the top of the mode dial to prevent accidental rotation of the mode dial like they have on the 60D.
> Great idea.
> 
> Can't wait for the full specs.



Good catch. I did not notice that. I agree, not often but on occasion that will happen to me. Come on Friday!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

flanniganj said:


> chengpenguin said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Maybe they designed it for Samuel Jackson. LOL

"I'm sick and tired of all the MFn snakes in this MFn camera!
And what kind of a MFn AF system did they put in this MFn system. I'm MFn sick of all these MFn snakes in the pop-up flash compartment!"


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> flanniganj said:
> 
> 
> > chengpenguin said:
> ...



;D AHAHHA i didnt get it at first 'MFn' but after this post it became clear..


----------



## 00Q (Feb 27, 2012)

YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 27, 2012)

funkboy said:


> In the 3rd photo, is that a scratch on the viewfinder bulge next to the mode dial, or evidence of image manipulation?



it is just reflection from narrow metal rim around mode dial, not a scratch.


----------



## KT (Feb 27, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > flanniganj said:
> ...


Ahhh, Nothing goes by you.


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 28, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Maybe they designed it for Samuel Jackson. LOL



English, ManualFunction! Do you speak set it?


----------



## traveller (Feb 28, 2012)

Request to Canon: 

Please bring a 5D MkIII to 'Focus on Imaging' in Birmingham (UK) next week. In fact, please bring several, because I don't want to have to queue for six hours to see one!


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 28, 2012)

00Q said:


> YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!



I'll have what he's having...


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 28, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!
> ...


Flange focal in Canon is just 44 mm....


----------



## Orion (Feb 28, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > For now, I will simply suggest that one day they will do away with that big clunky wheel on top of the camera. . .
> ...



yeah, when I first saw the images, I got confused for a sec!

. . .but now let's see that aspect come to 5D! Why not!? Price!


----------



## Nikon (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pictures, great to know a 5d Mk3 is going to be out soon. I have been saying I will get an FF camera one day for over 6 years. It is time.

So are you going to be able to post a picture from the 5d mk3 or may be post the specs?


----------



## shuttersound (Feb 28, 2012)

Did anyone notice tht the dial on the two photos are different (2nd pic and 3rd pic)? maybe im seeing things but one is with a 60D lock and the other photo is with a normal 5D2 lock (looking from the side).


----------



## chengpenguin (Feb 28, 2012)

shuttersound said:


> Did anyone notice tht the dial on the two photos are different? maybe im seeing things but one is with a 60D lock and the other photo is with a normal 5D2 lock.



Which 2 photos were you referring to? Of the 3 photos leaked, only one showed the mode dial lock. If you compare it to the Kenya photo, it's the same - with lock.


----------



## simon_gledhill2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> simon_gledhill2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if this has already been covered, but dof preview button? Are we possibly getting customisable buttons on the other side of the lens mount 1dx style?
> ...




From memory the button on the 7D is the same as 5D, xxD, etc - isn't it the 1 series that have it by the right hand?


----------



## shuttersound (Feb 28, 2012)

chengpenguin said:


> shuttersound said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice tht the dial on the two photos are different? maybe im seeing things but one is with a 60D lock and the other photo is with a normal 5D2 lock.
> ...



2nd and 3rd pic from the 3 leaked photos. (compare it from the side view)


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 28, 2012)

shuttersound said:


> chengpenguin said:
> 
> 
> > shuttersound said:
> ...



While the 5DIII has a lock on top, it's not the same dial as the one on the 60D. The button is more recessed on the 5DIII.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 28, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> shuttersound said:
> 
> 
> > chengpenguin said:
> ...



plus with the angle of perspective on the second shot, I doubt you'd be able to see even a 60D style button.


----------



## Gcon (Feb 28, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> ...



Sounds like you need to go back to camera school - it's nothing to do with dust. It's for light leakage doing low-light long exposures. Star trails, Lee Big Stopper work especially. Read you camera manual about why it's useful, and in some cases required. Similarly it's why we use lens hoods. Not all light is good light.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Feb 28, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :



Yes, I'm as crazy as you are.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> tooslick2k said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :
> ...



I mentioned in an earlier thread that I am addicted to CR. I didn't think I was but I missed it BIG time today when it was offline. I guess I am [email protected] [CR4] too!!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pravkp (Feb 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


>



haha +1000


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :




oh yeah...I am a newbie and am completely addicted! I was about pulling my hair out earlier when things were slow and I couldn't get on!!


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 28, 2012)

hummingbird said:


> tooslick2k said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :
> ...



I think a lot of us on this site had a similar reaction


----------



## wedouglas (Feb 28, 2012)

Where is the DOF preview button? Please tell me it's lockable...

The DOF preview on the 5DII a terrible implementation that made it more or less useless.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it just me or does the "III" on the first pic look fake? Now the second pic looks more legit and on the third pic you really can't see it clearly. Either way I can't wait for March 2nd!!! Bring it baby!! 8)


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 28, 2012)

wedouglas said:


> Where is the DOF preview button? Please tell me it's lockable...
> 
> The DOF preview on the 5DII a terrible implementation that made it more or less useless.



this was asked a few pages back. Some have suggested that it may be the other side of the lens near the grip-similar to the 7D


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Feb 28, 2012)

Although personally I was hoping for a higher megapixel camera, I think a lot of people are going to be happy with this new 5D. For the most part, all 5D Mark II owners wanted was a camera with better AF performance and it seems like Canon has given them their wish. 


It wasn't until we saw the D800 that we started to dream of 30+ megapixels, so Canon really did what they were supposed to do with the Mark III. And who knows, the Mark X may still be coming or Canon may have realized that 30+ megapixels is too much for a 35mm sensor and may give us a camera with a larger sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> ...



Have you read the camera manual? I'm guessing no, so you might want to take your own advice. The manual states, "_If you take a picture without looking at the viewfinder, light entering the eyepiece can throw off the exposure. To prevent this, use the eyepiece cover..._" What 'throw off the exposure' means is that the metering will be affected, not the image itself, directly. As others have tried to explain, shooting in manual mode solves this problem - you set the exposure while looking through the VF to compose the shot, then when you step back to remotely trigger, light entering the VF is irrelevant since the exposure will not change in manual mode (assuming you've set your ISO to a specific value, on models which support Auto ISO in M mode). 

During the exposure, the reflex mirror (the 'R' in dSLR) is flipped up and completely blocks light entering the viewfinder from reaching the sensor. If _your_ camera is leaking light during long exposures, you should send it to Canon Service, because light leakage sufficient to affect an image directly means a defective camera.


----------



## HTCahHTC (Feb 28, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> tooslick2k said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else as crazy as I am, and keep coming back to this site every hour to see if there is any new mentions? :
> ...



count me in dudes. I'm one crazy anticipating asian.


----------



## drs (Feb 28, 2012)

5dm3 and the Aperture Preview button is gone or moved? The images indicate that it is gone from the previous position.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 28, 2012)

scott72 said:


> Is it just me or does the "III" on the first pic look fake? Now the second pic looks more legit and on the third pic you really can't see it clearly. Either way I can't wait for March 2nd!!! Bring it baby!! 8)



I saw a similar comment earlier in the thread and frankly, I think this impression is just a result of some perspective distortion. When you look at the more straight on images, it is clear that the III slightly wraps around the curved edge of the body. Combine that curvature with the angles of both the imaged camera and imaging camera and that's probably what you get.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> wedouglas said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the DOF preview button? Please tell me it's lockable...
> ...



The people suggesting that must not be familiar with the 7D.






The 7D has it on the same side as the flash button and lens release.

The 1DX however has various buttons on the other side.






Perhaps the 5DIII is similar.


----------



## JRS (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Eric (Feb 28, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> It wasn't until we saw the D800 that we started to dream of 30+ megapixels, so Canon really did what they were supposed to do with the Mark III. And who knows, the Mark X may still be coming or Canon may have realized that 30+ megapixels is too much for a 35mm sensor and may give us a camera with a larger sensor.



I started dreaming back in 2007 when Canon prototyped a 50MP sensor, then again in 2010 when they prototyped a 120 MP APS-H. The D800 had nothing to do with it.


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Feb 28, 2012)

Ditto.

Happy for those that want it...praying for the megamonster still. I doubt very much it will ever get close to a MF camera (in terms outside of MPs), but it would help in the studio. Maybe I wouldnt have to rent anymore...




DarkKnightNine said:


> Although personally I was hoping for a higher megapixel camera, I think a lot of people are going to be happy with this new 5D. For the most part, all 5D Mark II owners wanted was a camera with better AF performance and it seems like Canon has given them their wish.
> 
> 
> It wasn't until we saw the D800 that we started to dream of 30+ megapixels, so Canon really did what they were supposed to do with the Mark III. And who knows, the Mark X may still be coming or Canon may have realized that 30+ megapixels is too much for a 35mm sensor and may give us a camera with a larger sensor.


----------



## maass (Feb 28, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > jchl97 said:
> ...



It has a AV OUT Digital port...is it Mini USB ??


----------



## Bucklers (Feb 28, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 28, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> scott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does the "III" on the first pic look fake? Now the second pic looks more legit and on the third pic you really can't see it clearly. Either way I can't wait for March 2nd!!! Bring it baby!! 8)
> ...


*Well Played! *


----------



## wookiee2cu (Feb 28, 2012)

Gcon said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



Can't remember if it was on my 10D or 40D canon neck strap that came with the camera but there was a little rubber rectangle on the portion you thread through the loops. If you take the eye piece off the camera view finder that rubber rectangle has guides on it and you actually use it to cover the viewfinder and it caps it so there is no light leakage. It's kind of a nuisance to have to remove that cover but it works.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 28, 2012)

maass said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



Most likely. That's how it's labeled on some of the recent bodies, such as the 60D. I'm not sure why Canon stopped using the standard USB logo, in favor of calling it A/V OUT Digital. Perhaps some individuals were trying to plug in external devices, such as USB hard drives, and somehow causing problems/device failures.


----------



## troy19 (Feb 28, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I.E. a highly trained black ops extraction team flying in from Canon HQ tonight to disappear him and his lucky (while it lasted) friend early next morning.



;D ;D ;D


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

ah.....sleepless. cannot stop thinking about you MarkIII! Why do you torture me so? I don't know if I will make it three more days!!!

yours truly ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

where's the guy that posted these pictures? why doesn't he get hold of the person who sent them to him and try get a little more info for the all of us, thousands of people!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> where's the guy that posted these pictures? why doesn't he get hold of the person who sent them to him and try get a little more info for the all of us, thousands of people!



If you had your hands on a 5Dmk3 would you...
a) be sitting on the computer on a rumours forum or
b) using it and enjoying shooting with it
c) out swapping it for weapons of mass destruction... 
?


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

umm..

I'd be taking pictures like 80% and i'd be spending the other 20% giving info to people and making thousands and thousands happy!


----------



## SebSic (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> umm..
> 
> I'd be taking pictures like 80% and i'd be spending the other 20% giving info to people and making thousands and thousands happy!



the other 20%, i will do my job and enjoy my family ...


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

1. What do you guys read into this mistake made by Canon Japan?

2. Why so many times do Canon and Nikon make this mistake on their very own website! I mean, does the web admin type in Canon EOS 5D Mark III then click upload/update and then only realize that it's live and therefore needs to put the page "down" asap?

The credibility is high here, we're talking about Canon Japan's website!


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a novice when it comes to discussion about the 5Diii (I still own a 5D which as you will recall has no video), but did anyone notice that what I assume is the microphone on this camera has five holes? Does any existing canon dslr model at any level have five? The 1DX has only three, and the 7D four. If nothing else it indicates, lest there was any doubt, that this is a non-released model and if it's a fake, you have to love their attention to detail.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> 1. What do you guys read into this mistake made by Canon Japan?
> 
> 2. Why so many times do Canon and Nikon make this mistake on their very own website! I mean, does the web admin type in Canon EOS 5D Mark III then click upload/update and then only realize that it's live and therefore needs to put the page "down" asap?
> 
> The credibility is high here, we're talking about Canon Japan's website!



bored IT admin showing his collegues how quickly he can whip several thousand people into a frenzy of speculation and hype? 
trying to break a record for crashing the rumours server?
I think this exact same thing happend around the time the 1Dx was announced too


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think if those IT guys at canon did that on purpose/joke they'd get sent to prison by canon!!

Canon have been so tight lipped about the 5D3 - this seems to be a really basic mistake. 

I'd like to hear the real story!


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelCruz I lived in the Middle East for years. Call me crazy, but I think I'd recognize that rubble and sky anywhere. Do you know if these pics were taken in the Persian Gulf region? Funny, everybody focused on the camera, but my mind kept saying "that looks like Bahrain or Qatar or UAE (Couch pattern is also very ME). I hope that doesn't give someone away, but it is interesting if they are testing there. Or maybe a rich Sheik already has one and that's where the pics came from?!
> ...



MICHAELCRUZ: The cam is "here" in Dubai? That means it's close to you! Go and get us more pictures and details!!! We're only around 60-80 hours away from announcement (CR3)... so you can't go wrong now ;D


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > Rexepic said:
> ...



Updates have died for the past twelve hours or so... Can't wait for more pics and specs, and of course March 2nd!!!


----------



## mkrimmer (Feb 28, 2012)

jchl97 said:


> Updates have died for the past twelve hours or so... Can't wait for more pics and specs, and of course March 2nd!!!



it seems like the server died as well. now he is up again and ready for some more details/rumors


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 28, 2012)

maybe the guy that posted the pics tried to put up some more info but the servers were down.. 
he might show up now the servers are back up again! (please do show up!! we are dying here for more info!!)


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

we're all waiting here... refreshing our browsers waiting for new stuff..

someone step up to the plate and bring us info!! :


----------



## melbournite (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok everybody, let's take a deep breath and say 
'I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes, 
I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes,
I must stop refreshing by browser every 2 minutes,
because I will bring the server down again'


----------



## Astro (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I think if those IT guys at canon did that on purpose/joke they'd get sent to prison by canon!!



you don´t go to prison for violating a NDA....
maybe in north korea....

oh it seems im wrong... other countrys seem to take it more seriously then my country.



> CRIMINAL PROSECUTION. Several states and the federal government have passed laws that make the unauthorized disclosure, theft or use of a trade secret a crime. Under these laws the government, not private businesses, arrests the perpetrators and brings criminal charges. The penalties-including imprisonment-can be much more severe than in a civil suit. A person convicted of violating the federal Electronic Espionage Act of 1996 can be imprisoned up to 10 years. The filing of a criminal case does not prevent you from suing. For example, in a case involving the Avery-Dennison company, a Taiwanese competitor was ordered to pay $5 million in fines to the government as a result of criminal charges and $60 million to Avery-Dennison as a result of a civil lawsuit involving claims of trade secret misappropriation, RICO violations and conversion. Criminal prosecutions of trade secret theft are rare because many businesses prefer not to bring law enforcement officials into the fray. Also, in some cases, law enforcement officials don't wish to prosecute because there may not be sufficient evidence to obtain conviction. Keep in mind that the standards of proof for criminal cases are higher than for civil battles.
> 
> http://www.ndasforfree.com/4StepstoTake.html



but i still don´t think posting images of a new product, when your under NDA, would get you into jail.
a civil lawsuite yes.. but i doubt it would get you jail time.


----------



## kirillica (Feb 28, 2012)

It looks like 1DX announcement has less stir than "semi-professional" 5Dm3  

C'mon guys, I'm already tired of refreshing


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



Could we sticky this somewhere? Its bound to be brought up again... and again and again...


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

wookiee2cu said:


> Can't remember if it was on my 10D or 40D canon neck strap that came with the camera but there was a little rubber rectangle on the portion you thread through the loops. If you take the eye piece off the camera view finder that rubber rectangle has guides on it and you actually use it to cover the viewfinder and it caps it so there is no light leakage. It's kind of a nuisance to have to remove that cover but it works.


I had one of those on my 300D neckstrap - my 40D does not have one.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

What are we going to do if there is no announcement on March 2nd? :'(

Just sayin'...


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Ok everybody, let's take a deep breath and say
> 'I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes,
> I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes,
> I must stop refreshing by browser every 2 minutes,
> because I will bring the server down again'


yes, refresh CR's FB page, it can withstand the traffic


----------



## whatta (Feb 28, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > Ok everybody, let's take a deep breath and say
> ...



or use RSS reader


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 28, 2012)

kirillica said:


> It looks like 1DX announcement has less stir than "semi-professional" 5Dm3
> C'mon guys, I'm already tired of refreshing



I'm with you too.
The 5D is Canon's mass professionals commitment. The 1D is a small share of the market.

Here I go again. I have to sleep tuesday wednesday, thursday and wake up on friday; such a long sleep and I can't close an eye.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Craig (CR) is really quiet, where is he now when we need him


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

I am out in the car and meetings all day Friday Mar 2nd with my son visiting school's with him. It will be hard to not sneak away and check out that chatter here!

I hope they throw in a 'direct print' button - I love that thing!!! NOT


----------



## Ev1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi CR have to say what ever 5d3 is who is not getting one ? its the 5d3.....really cmon


----------



## traveller (Feb 28, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Gcon said:
> ...



I struggle to understand what the problem with light leaking through the viewfinder is. When I use my camera on a tripod, I simply look through the viewfinder whilst metering and then press the shutter release to lock up the mirror and the exposure (you are all using mirror lockup, right?). I can then take my picture after several seconds when all the vibrations have died down and when I judge it to be the decisive moment. 

If you want to moan at Canon for excluding a feature that Nikon has, then try the lack of a direct mirror lockup button (OK, so it's a minor annoyance and there are ways around it). A variable timer for the mirror lockup would also be nice (to stop it releasing the mirror so quickly).


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 28, 2012)

The 5D3, on the specs, is one of the long awaited bodies that fulfills our requests as professionals.
Even the 1D X it's not that perfect due to its price.
The 5D had for each generation something innovatory. The 5D was the first low price FF. The 5D2 was the video DSLR that turned the world up side down. The 5D3 is not that innovatory maybe but it will be what photographers demanded for a long time.
Cross my fingers for the price.
I've already passed 24-70 to "at this price, no thank you" so a 5D3 hope to be the chosen.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Craig (CR) is really quiet, where is he now when we need him



Ecuador?


I think the best thing about those pics, I can't see the right-hand side of the camera, but at least on the left-hand side, the DOF-button has been shifted from its normal position.
Does this mean that it's on the right-hand side within easy reach?

That's a feature I was hoping would trickle-down from the 1DX to be standard on all bodies.
(now, can we please have a "lockable" DOF-preview? Otheriwise i'm just going to keep doing macro with my old manual lenses...)


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> 1. What do you guys read into this mistake made by Canon Japan?
> 
> 2. Why so many times do Canon and Nikon make this mistake on their very own website! I mean, does the web admin type in Canon EOS 5D Mark III then click upload/update and then only realize that it's live and therefore needs to put the page "down" asap?
> 
> The credibility is high here, we're talking about Canon Japan's website!



1. Humans make mistakes.

2. Web admins have to update the code, create new pages, etc. in order to get things ready. It's probably just a case of saving the new page in the wrong place (updating it prematurely).


----------



## Studio B (Feb 28, 2012)

I would suspect that the DOF preview button is located here and assignable like the 7D.


----------



## larlarloo (Feb 28, 2012)

Are we there yet? 

Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?


----------



## zim (Feb 28, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. What do you guys read into this mistake made by Canon Japan?
> ...




Most web sites I've worked on have an approval process on publishing new/updated pages. I would have expected canon to have this so to me it is quite surprising that this kind of error happened as is should require multiple 'mistakes'


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

larlarloo said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?



No. Assuming Canon will not include a crop image format like Nikon does with their DX mode (which I'm pretty sure they've never done before) I would still like to have the extra reach the crop sensor affords. Now if they did include a "APS-C mode" with at least 10MP selling my 7D would be a very tempting option... also assuming that the 7ish fps rumour pans out too.


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 28, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> larlarloo said:
> 
> 
> > Are we there yet?
> ...


Can't agree more. The main reason for the cropped camera is the extra reach for most people and a DX mode would solve this problem. If Canon chooses to price the mark III at $3500 as rumored, that may price out alot of people from getting 2 bodies and they would either keep the 7D or a mark II for backup. $3500 is almost double the price of a new mark II which is why I think the price will likely be under $3000


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 28, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > larlarloo said:
> ...



dont forget the rumours that they are keeping mark II for awhile in the market, so i think markIII will be pricey!


----------



## Studio B (Feb 28, 2012)

An APS-C mode would be great not sure how an EF-S lens mount would work if at all. I'm still keeping my 7D as a back up.


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 28, 2012)

Studio B said:


> I would suspect that the DOF preview button is located here and assignable like the 7D.



this is the 60D right?


----------



## Studio B (Feb 28, 2012)

jchl97 said:


> Studio B said:
> 
> 
> > I would suspect that the DOF preview button is located here and assignable like the 7D.
> ...


Yes


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

due to no press invites shown yet and relative quiet... should we start worrying that the 5D3 wont' be announced on March 2nd?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> due to no press invites shown yet and relative quiet... should we start worrying that the 5D3 wont' be announced on March 2nd?


Correct. Press invites should have been sent out today or yesterday, but still nothing..

And I wonder where Michael Cruz went off to? He said that he was going to post more stuff, but now hes gone.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > due to no press invites shown yet and relative quiet... should we start worrying that the 5D3 wont' be announced on March 2nd?
> ...



If you had a Canon 1Dx AND a Canon 5DMkIII would you be browsing a forum?.....
Neither would I! ;D

I think he said he had a shoot today and hes in Dubai so is updates may not fall on everyones browsing schedule..... cant wait for anymore updates though!


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > due to no press invites shown yet and relative quiet... should we start worrying that the 5D3 wont' be announced on March 2nd?
> ...



Has this every happened in the history of EOS that no one knows about the press invite or has seen the marketing poster invite (Eg. C300 Hollywood) less than 60 hours away from supposed (CR3) announcement?


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 28, 2012)

larlarloo said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?



No. The 7D is a great second camera. I plan on keeping my 7D for a long long time.


----------



## westbild (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> During the exposure, the reflex mirror (the 'R' in dSLR) is flipped up and completely blocks light entering the viewfinder from reaching the sensor. If _your_ camera is leaking light during long exposures, you should send it to Canon Service, because light leakage sufficient to affect an image directly means a defective camera.



No, not quite. Normally the mirror blocks enough light from the viewfinder, so that it is not seen in the picture. But if you use a filter like ND 3.0 or IR 720, which lets only 1/1000 of the light pass, the light from behind can be clearly seen in the pic, even with a non-defect-cam (on an IR-image it looks blue).

A lamp from behind during a long exposure can have a similar effect. 

And btw. a viewfinder-cover is also usefull, when you do timelapse with exposure-metering...


----------



## Mooose (Feb 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> And I wonder where Michael Cruz went off to? He said that he was going to post more stuff, but now hes gone.


 
Michael now sleeps with the fishes.
-Yakuza


----------



## flanniganj (Feb 28, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > larlarloo said:
> ...


 While I agree the reach is an important aspect and a crop format would be very helpful, I don't think it's the main reason. I think most people buy a crop sensor camera because it's cheaper. If you can afford both and _then_ you choose the crop camera, sure, but most people would buy FF if they could, IMO.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 28, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> The 5D3, on the specs, is one of the long awaited bodies that fulfills our requests as professionals.
> Even the 1D X it's not that perfect due to its price.
> The 5D had for each generation something innovatory. The 5D was the first low price FF. The 5D2 was the video DSLR that turned the world up side down. The 5D3 is not that innovatory maybe but it will be what photographers demanded for a long time.
> Cross my fingers for the price.
> I've already passed 24-70 to "at this price, no thank you" so a 5D3 hope to be the chosen.



Maybe the new "innovation" will be wireless transmission to your speed light or the new speed light coming out so off camera speed light(s) can be triggered from the camera w/o the use of pocket wizards and the like. I do not think any camera has this as yet and last year I was talking to a photographer who uses the Canon's ST-E2 transmitter who said that that piece of equipment might become extinct when the Mark III eventually came out.


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 28, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > And I wonder where Michael Cruz went off to? He said that he was going to post more stuff, but now hes gone.
> ...



LOL! OMG! The Canon Black Ops Team strikes again! 8) They really take those NDA's seriously! :  ;D


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 28, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > And I wonder where Michael Cruz went off to? He said that he was going to post more stuff, but now hes gone.
> ...



LMAO ;D ;D ;D But I thought revenge is a dish that tastes best when it's cold! 8)


----------



## max (Feb 28, 2012)

larlarloo said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?



AF points in a cropped frame almost reach the border of the image... On a FF AF points are cramped in the middle... (they are actually the same but the area that is cropped out makes it seem like that)


----------



## Jim K (Feb 28, 2012)

larlarloo said:


> Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?



NO. I use a 500 mm f/4L IS on my 7D. The 800mm (for a FF body) is too expensive and since it's an f/8 I could not add a 1.4x to it and still keep AF on the 5D3.

A lot of people think we shoot 7Ds because we cannot afford 5Ds. But there are a few of us that need a very good APS-C camera because we cannot afford a pair of 1D Mk IVs. And the additional cost and weight of a 600mm f/4L IS makes the 500 a better solution.

But I am thinking of a 5D2 for a landscape kit body.


----------



## ruuneos (Feb 28, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> larlarloo said:
> 
> 
> > Are we there yet?
> ...


 Agree with that one! 7D is a great second camera and got nice 8fps burst which 5D series doesn't have


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 28, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> larlarloo said:
> 
> 
> > Are we there yet?
> ...



I don't quite understand why people say this. Now, I 100% agree that have a crop mode is preferable to cropping later. But regardless of the 5DIII having a crop mode you can always crop your images to whatever MP a 1.6x ends up being from a 22mp FF. It's seems odd for something like "crop mode" being the main reason someone would keep or sell their 7D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2012)

westbild said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > During the exposure, the reflex mirror (the 'R' in dSLR) is flipped up and completely blocks light entering the viewfinder from reaching the sensor. If _your_ camera is leaking light during long exposures, you should send it to Canon Service, because light leakage sufficient to affect an image directly means a defective camera.
> ...



I've not done IR photography with digital, but I have done a fair bit of shooting with ND 3.0 filters (I have them in 77mm and 82mm sizes for various lenses), and I've certainly never 'clearly seen' any effect of light through the VF (I don't use a cover, because I'm shooting manually with the 10-stop ND). When I shot IR-sensitive film back in the day, there was some light leakage - but the build quality of the cameras I could afford then was nowhere near today's standards for prosumer bodies.

Perhaps you could post an example of a shot taken with and without the eyepiece covered, during a long exposure with a 10-stop ND, to illustrate the point? I'll try that, myself, too.



flanniganj said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > *The main reason for the cropped camera is the extra reach for most people* and a DX mode would solve this problem.
> ...



I do agree that the main reason _most_ people buy APS-C is becuase the cameras are cheaper. But the question was for people who have a 7D and buy a 5DIII, would you sell the 7D - in that case, assuming the 7D isn't being sold only to cover the cost of the new body, the answer might be different. I have both a 5DII and a 7D, and I'll replace the 5DII with a 1D X or maybe a 5DIII (depending on the real AF spec, mostly), but either way, I'll be keeping the 7D - in situations where you're focal length limited, a crop sensor is the second best solution (the best being buy longer lenses, but over 400mm gets $$$$, and the crop sensor is better than cropping a FF image down). It all depends on the use case for the images, of course. I've done detailed comparisons of the 5DII cropped image vs. the 7D in focal length limited situations, and the IQ is basically a wash. But the 7D image is still 18 MP and can even be cropped further if necessary (which it often is), whereas the 5DII image cropped to the same AoV is only 8 MP, and while that might be sufficient, cropping further isn't such a good idea.

A 'DX mode' is only a solution if the FF sensor has sufficient resolution to support it - the 36 MP D800 yields a 15 MP DX image, whereas a 22 MP 5DIII would only yield an 8.5 MP image. Also, a crop more presents problems for framing the image - with the masking, the VF image becomes very small, since there's no way to magnify the cropped portion to fill the VF.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 28, 2012)

zim said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



I work in IT myself and have dealt with "change control" procedures for the past decade. These safe guards _still _ don't prevent human error. For example, in October of last year, the CPS page on Canon's USA site had accidentally listed an "EF 24mm f/2.8 *USM*" lens, which wasn't announced until this month.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1964.msg37861.html#msg37861


----------



## triggermike (Feb 28, 2012)

Once again, well put Neuro.

Wildlife photography is a perfect example of where crop sensors + super-tele's shine. It has been my experience shooting eagles, bears, coyotes, etc. that even a 400mm lens on a crop body is not enough. When you reach in your bag for that 1.4 or 2x converter, you're probably even further away and they won't be enough. Any advantage you can get to have the closest appearing image in your viewfinder usually yields the best result. And as Neuro noted, the MP's at the crop size are larger in the crop body.


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 28, 2012)

Jim K said:


> larlarloo said:
> 
> 
> > Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?
> ...


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> westbild said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree with everything your saying which is pretty much always the case with you Neuro. I will definitely try to keep my 7D and the only reason I wouldn't would be to offset the cost of the 5DIII which for my type of photography I need more than a 7D. Or to get some glass. Still, a DX mode would make the choice/necessity to sell my 7D a little more bearable. 

And I forgot about the masking of the VF image which would blow.


----------



## westbild (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've not done IR photography with digital, but I have done a fair bit of shooting with ND 3.0 filters (I have them in 77mm and 82mm sizes for various lenses), and I've certainly never 'clearly seen' any effect of light through the VF (I don't use a cover, because I'm shooting manually with the 10-stop ND). When I shot IR-sensitive film back in the day, there was some light leakage - but the build quality of the cameras I could afford then was nowhere near today's standards for prosumer bodies.
> 
> Perhaps you could post an example of a shot taken with and without the eyepiece covered, during a long exposure with a 10-stop ND, to illustrate the point? I'll try that, myself, too.



i did not get the pictures into my post here, so i uploaded them to my blog: http://fotoschule.westbild.de/2012/02/cr-effect-of-viewfinder-cover-in-ir-photography/

i found a *very* illustrative sample from a test i did and added a rather normal example.
best regards, 

Christian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2012)

westbild said:


> i found a *very* illustrative sample from a test i did and added a rather normal example.



Interesting...thanks for sharing! I'll give my 5DII a test with a long exposure, probably just with a lens cap so the image should be black except for light entering from somewhere other than the lens, then with/without the eyepiece covered.


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Ok everybody, let's take a deep breath and say
> 'I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes,
> I must stop refreshing my browser every 2 minutes,
> I must stop refreshing by browser every 2 minutes,
> because I will bring the server down again'



hehehe! I need the humor right now...things are so intense ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Steb (Feb 28, 2012)

traveller said:


> When I use my camera on a tripod, I simply look through the viewfinder whilst metering and then press the shutter release to lock up the mirror and the exposure (you are all using mirror lockup, right?). I can then take my picture after several seconds when all the vibrations have died down and when I judge it to be the decisive moment.
> 
> If you want to moan at Canon for excluding a feature that Nikon has, then try the lack of a direct mirror lockup button (OK, so it's a minor annoyance and there are ways around it).



I thought the direct mirror lockup button is called live view. 

Never used the original mirror lockup method hidden in the custom functions menu. In live view I can even visually control vibrations. Am I missing something?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2012)

Steb said:


> I thought the direct mirror lockup button is called live view.
> 
> Never used the original mirror lockup method hidden in the custom functions menu. In live view I can even visually control vibrations. Am I missing something?



Nope - in fact, Live View is even better because it uses an electronic first curtain, and that reduces the vibration even further than MLU alone.


----------



## gputah (Feb 28, 2012)

I was a bit bummed the site loaded so fast today  It meant there wasn't any fresh news to report....


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

gputah said:


> I was a bit bummed the site loaded so fast today  It meant there wasn't any fresh news to report....



Or maybe it is now powered by dual Digic 5's


----------



## gputah (Feb 28, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> gputah said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bit bummed the site loaded so fast today  It meant there wasn't any fresh news to report....
> ...



I thought that at first, but then didn't see anything new and assumed the speed to mean less traffic... But I could be wrong?


----------



## gputah (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the OP is either dead, in prison, or is being threaten with one or the other by the canon black-ops guys...


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

I would think that the power of a pending lawsuit is enough to quiet anyone up. I would be too scared to divulge open information like that. If I were his friend, I would be furious. I loved seeing the pics though. Thank you! I hope that your user id wasn't your real name, and that the discussion of your location was really just a cover up. It is interesting that the left side of the camera was never shown. Could it have something there that even you didn't want to give away? Also there were no mention of any specs. Just photos? Maybe this was an inside job? I hope so. Thanks for the info and good luck!


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 28, 2012)

This is really exciting news! As the owner of a 5D Mk II and a 7D, I'd be interested to see if Canon does in fact merge the two lines - but even if they don't, I'm still interested in the improvements.

I may have to hold off on a 5D3/5DX because of the price, but it is exciting to hear about what this week has in store for CanonRumors addicts


----------



## Steb (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Live View is even better because it uses an electronic first curtain, and that reduces the vibration even further than MLU alone.



Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I was not aware of this benefit of the silent mode feature. I found some nice sample pics here that make the difference quite clear:

http://krebsmicro.com/Canon_EFSC/index.html


----------



## 2likru (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> westbild said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I would definable sell my 7d for 5d3. I may even let it go for a 5d2 if its an even trade. The only reason I bought the 7d was because of price, wanting to control speedlites in camera, ergos, and (to a lesser extent) auto focus. If the 5d2 was offered at the same price point as the 7d at the time I pulled the trigger, I would be using a 5d currently. I honestly think that crop sensor cameras only exist because of the price of full frame cameras and if the price of full frames ever came down below the $1500 mark, aps-c would disappear from the market. The ideal of crops offering more reach is an illusion. Even 8.5mp crops from a 22mp full frame image is plenty for me and how many wildlife shooters make huge prints from their crops? I'm sure there are some but are their really that many people doing that honestly? If Canon ever does make a full frame camera with equal pixel density to the 7d at the mid range price point, it will be interesting to see if people still buy aps-c cameras under the pretense of "reach".


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 28, 2012)

larlarloo said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Would the existing 7D users sell off your current 7D's after you buy the 5D3, if the AF of 5D3 can match the 7D?



Still unsure as to what my exact upgrade path will be (what will the price of the mkii be in a week vs when will the mkiii become available?) Either way, I'd be more likely to pick up a mkii use it till end of fall then sell it and grab a mkiii (or better, get the mkiii then sell the mkii).

I'm not a wildlife shooter, but I can think of many reasons to keep the 7d. As an emerging photog, I am working lots of events that don't exactly pay very well. The 7D would be what i use for those (at one event, I had half a beer get spilled on my 7d, I almost decked the guy, but instead rushed to the bartender to get a rag). Of course , the better solution would be to only work bigger better gigs. But for now, it is what it is. So the 7D would be a good backup cam to use in situations i'm not comfortable pulling the more expensive rig out. I do also shoot a lot of live musid, and the extra reach of the crop sensor is great for catching the crisp closeup of a singer or the drummer way off at the back of the stage. 

I am really hoping that canon will preserve the 7d line and give it a super upgrade (imagine a pro level 7D, with 25+ MP priced at a cool $1900 for the body...)


----------



## drs (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied. Very nice of you. Sorry that I missed the earlier question about the DOF preview button.
Take care.



Blaze said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > wedouglas said:
> ...


----------



## JohnUSA (Feb 28, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



In this case... revenge is a dish served cold... it's called Sushi... poor Michael!


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do some people want the DOF preview button to be "lockable"? What application would that be useful? Macro? When the lens is stopped down enough to really see a difference in the VF the image is so dark unless I'm in bright sunlight I don't find it usable to see the change in DOF, not that I've ever needed it to be so I might be missing something.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 28, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> kpk1 said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D3, on the specs, is one of the long awaited bodies that fulfills our requests as professionals.
> ...



That would be awesome; even that last month I've switched to a bunch of five PW TT5.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 28, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> Why do some people want the DOF preview button to be "lockable"? What application would that be useful? Macro? When the lens is stopped down enough to really see a difference in the VF the image is so dark unless I'm in bright sunlight I don't find it usable to see the change in DOF, not that I've ever needed it to be so I might be missing something.



I think having a "Toggle DOF" option in the custom functions would be nice. Even for portraits sometimes it'd be easier to test the background for multiple shots in the same location.


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Why do some people want the DOF preview button to be "lockable"? What application would that be useful? Macro? When the lens is stopped down enough to really see a difference in the VF the image is so dark unless I'm in bright sunlight I don't find it usable to see the change in DOF, not that I've ever needed it to be so I might be missing something.
> ...


I thought that's what the DOF preview button did in the first place...? press it to get the preview then release it to go back to normal.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 28, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > rgrphoto said:
> ...



That is what it does. But I was suggesting a custom option where pressing it would toggle the preview on and the aperture would stay stepped down until you pressed the button again.


----------



## necator (Feb 28, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> That is what it does. But I was suggesting a custom option where pressing it would toggle the preview on and the aperture would stay stepped down until you pressed the button again.



But for what use? To always have a dark and unusable viewfinder?
But to be honest, I can live quite well without the DOF-preview. For me it's a nice feature for beginners, but if you have photographed a little, you'll know how it'll look (approximately).
But perhaps that just my fault having learned in the middle-ages where pictures still were analog ...


----------



## Mooose (Feb 28, 2012)

necator said:


> But for what use? To always have a dark and unusable viewfinder?



When I take pictures of the sun midday I burn my eyes looking in the viewfinder.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 28, 2012)

necator said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > That is what it does. But I was suggesting a custom option where pressing it would toggle the preview on and the aperture would stay stepped down until you pressed the button again.
> ...



But for what use?? Of course it has a use. It steps down the aperture so you can see how out of focus the background will be at f5 or f8 or any F stop. Shooting at f3.5 on a f2.8 lens and need to see if you have enough DoF to see if the subject's eyes and nose are in focus but still make sure the trees in the background are acceptably out of focus? Use the DoF button. Want to see how low of an F stop you can get away with on a landscape shot? Use the DoF button.

This is simple stuff. All DSLRs have them. And every film SLR I've used has DoF button too so it isn't anything new on a camera.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 28, 2012)

gputah said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the OP is either dead, in prison, or is being threaten with one or the other by the canon black-ops guys...



I'll say intentional link. The photographs were fairly well positioned with high value lenses + the 1DX and just the right level of interesting but not revealing detail cropped in. Could be part of a marketing shoot that got "diverted". 

The Africa picture also felt a bit intentional - maybe just a "look over here at this time and you might see something" phone call. As media, I have seen that by divisions or departments - not underwritten by corporate - to wage internal politics.

Even if its totally uncleared, at this time I would be surprised if anything came down. Really, what did they divulge? Existance? That its a camera? That it has a headphone jack? What damage was caused?

Now, we got to get details. That is harder.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

Mooose said:


> necator said:
> 
> 
> > But for what use? To always have a dark and unusable viewfinder?
> ...



"My eyes, the goggles, they do nothing....."


----------



## zackck (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone thinks the camera shown in these pics looks a bit cheap? I prefer the "5D" logo plate on the Mark II better than this print plastic thingy. Maybe the new body won't be made of magnesium alloy anymore?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 28, 2012)

we getting too close to friday 2nd, and not much yet.. at least pics of the hard body have been leaked.. but no press invitations!

for example Apple on Tuesday emailed invitations to members of the press for what is expected to be the launch of the iPad 3 on March 7..


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 28, 2012)

How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos and "release" date knowing they will stir the blogosphere into a wild feeding frenzy. Then when the sharks are circling in for the kill, they clamp down really hard to seal off any more info getting out and let the "release" date pass with no announcement. One week goes by, two week, maybe a month. By then, all credibility in CR as a reliable source of Canon product information has been uterly destroyed. Canon can now continue to operate securely in to the future knowing that anything that comes out on CR, regardlss of confidence level, will be completely dismissed out of hand. (I don't really believe any of that. Just thought I would throw a little blood in the water )


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 28, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos ...


Then (Canon, I know you are reading this, so listen to me carefully) I will go to nearest shop and buy a Nikon.


----------



## Nikon (Feb 28, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> Then (Canon, I know you are reading this, so listen to me carefully) I will go to nearest shop and buy a Nikon.



Yup, I am with you there.


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 28, 2012)

Nikon said:


> Yup, I am with you there.


 You are already a Nikon =)


----------



## gputah (Feb 28, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos ...
> ...



The D800 is the first Nikon camera to tempt me in a while... If canon were to do something like this, I would have to indulge temptation this time


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 28, 2012)

zackck said:


> Does anyone thinks the camera shown in these pics looks a bit cheap? I prefer the "5D" logo plate on the Mark II better than this print plastic thingy. Maybe the new body won't be made of magnesium alloy anymore?



Yes, label looks kinda cheap. but i think what a camera of $3.5k would not be made of plastic.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 28, 2012)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> I would think that the power of a pending lawsuit is enough to quiet anyone up. I would be too scared to divulge open information like that. If I were his friend, I would be furious. I loved seeing the pics though. Thank you! I hope that your user id wasn't your real name, and that the discussion of your location was really just a cover up. It is interesting that the left side of the camera was never shown. Could it have something there that even you didn't want to give away? Also there were no mention of any specs. Just photos? Maybe this was an inside job? I hope so. Thanks for the info and good luck!



Based on pics like this, how could Canon track who it was? (unless there's just 1 pair of 1dx/5diii's in Dubai)


----------



## Nikon (Feb 28, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> You are already a Nikon =)



I am not, I am all Canon. I picked Nikon name because Canon was taken. I will do the same with my new FF camera, if Canon is not there I will pick Nikon


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 28, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Based on pics like this, how could Canon track who it was? (unless there's just 1 pair of 1dx/5diii's in Dubai)



How many 5d3 do you think there are in Dubai?

i doubt more then 3-4.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 28, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Based on pics like this, how could Canon track who it was? (unless there's just 1 pair of 1dx/5diii's in Dubai)
> ...



Well, thats a small enough number.... Off to the Principal's office!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 28, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos and "release" date knowing they will stir the blogosphere into a wild feeding frenzy. Then when the sharks are circling in for the kill, they clamp down really hard to seal off any more info getting out and let the "release" date pass with no announcement. One week goes by, two week, maybe a month. By then, all credibility in CR as a reliable source of Canon product information has been uterly destroyed. Canon can now continue to operate securely in to the future knowing that anything that comes out on CR, regardlss of confidence level, will be completely dismissed out of hand. (I don't really believe any of that. Just thought I would throw a little blood in the water )



The first part of your theory makes complete sense. 
About the second part, I am positive that from Canon's perspective a site like this does a lot more good than harm. Let's face it, the harm is almost non-existent. It's not like Craig is posting roadmaps or detailed product specs years in advance or other information that competitors don't have. Most of the solid information comes very near to the announcement date and even then it's very limited in details. 
On the other hand, a site like this generates ongoing "news" and brand coverage even when Canon don't have anything to announce or tell us. This kind of free and continuous publicity is priceless. Furthermore, I am positive that the buzz generated before an announcement, even if it "spoils" most of the surprises, is directly translatable to more preorder sales than if we just have waken up one day to a new model on the market.
So, in the end, while Canon might be a bit annoyed from time to time from this site, I am sure they know that they are better off with it on the air than not.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos and "release" date knowing they will stir the blogosphere into a wild feeding frenzy. Then when the sharks are circling in for the kill, they clamp down really hard to seal off any more info getting out and let the "release" date pass with no announcement. One week goes by, two week, maybe a month. By then, all credibility in CR as a reliable source of Canon product information has been uterly destroyed. Canon can now continue to operate securely in to the future knowing that anything that comes out on CR, regardlss of confidence level, will be completely dismissed out of hand. (I don't really believe any of that. Just thought I would throw a little blood in the water )
> ...



This place is free marketing for them


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 28, 2012)

I doubt that they'd be annoyed by this site. CR helps create a "buzz" for their up and coming products. Who knows how often Canon actually helps stir the pot as well.


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

All it takes though is for Canon to look up the OP and then send a "See you in court" letter. Now you have to go out and get a lawyer, to fight this. If Canon thinks they can prove that they were going to spend 20 Million on a worldwide marketing campaign to announce this camera, and it was disrupted significantly, or it made them look bad in the market place, don't you think they could go after some kind of damages? All I know is it would be a pain, win or lose. People come to Craig with "info" and he publishes it. It is different if you go and steal that info, and publish it. I agree with the fact that they get a lot of Publicity and they should in fact feel honored that we all care so much. My vote would be for them not to worry about it. I am a live and let live kind of guy. But, there will be fewer undercover cameras going to Dubai next time.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 28, 2012)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> All it takes though is for Canon to look up the OP and then send a "See you in court" letter. Now you have to go out and get a lawyer, to fight this. If Canon thinks they can prove that they were going to spend 20 Million on a worldwide marketing campaign to announce this camera, and it was disrupted significantly, or it made them look bad in the market place, don't you think they could go after some kind of damages? All I know is it would be a pain, win or lose. People come to Craig with "info" and he publishes it. It is different if you go and steal that info, and publish it. I agree with the fact that they get a lot of Publicity and they should in fact feel honored that we all care so much. My vote would be for them not to worry about it. I am a live and let live kind of guy. But, there will be fewer undercover cameras going to Dubai next time.



No doubt - info about 5d successor can put a lot people on hold with preordering d800.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

gputah said:


> The D800 is the first Nikon camera to tempt me in a while... If canon were to do something like this, I would have to indulge temptation this time


Interesting you say this. The D800 has a pop up flash which is very intriguing to me. The pop up flash is nice in those situations when you need a touch of fill and don't have a 580 nearby.

The 36MP frightens me as that would implies upgrades to everything that touches the work-flow such as computer, storage, backup, etc...


----------



## Rishaar (Feb 28, 2012)

This is exciting ehehe ;D
I love those conspiracy theories... and why not speculate ? This is a "Rumors" site after all 8)

I believe too CR is a good free marketing for Canon, no point in taking it down.
Those leaked pics could be inside job,very good timing just before D800 without revealing too much details either.

I have another theory, more simple but less likely:
My guess is that those pics are from the same batch than the "somewhere in africa" ones before. Same 1DX/5DM3 combo, same vague location but definitely with big blue sky and a lot of sand around.

What marked me in those pics before was the photographer wearing a Ricoh GR scarf, which could be odd if the guy is Canon staff and this is a PR photo op. Same goes for the Sigma lens on those new pictures. (ok, that could be on purpose to "prove" that it isn't a PR move...in this case i would applause !! ;D)

Maybe one good move from Canon would be to give their coming camera to field test to photographer who are NOT Canon fanboys expecting too much from the 5DM3, so they give objective opinion AND are not too keen to "leak" any details on rumors site because they just don't care that much. So no need to take a picture of any new feature or button, just a couple of front shots would be satisfying.
And they would be more likely to keep their NDA than anybody like us ahahah ;D

That doesn't explain MichaelCruz though....argg this is exciting !


----------



## AUGS (Feb 28, 2012)

K-amps said:


> astrocrab said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...


And how many have the same lenses as shown in the photos and in their signature, with full website contact details?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 28, 2012)

Astro said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > I think if those IT guys at canon did that on purpose/joke they'd get sent to prison by canon!!
> ...



It could make you go bankrupt and get you blacklisted and make you look generally bad to employers, so even if no jail that's not exactly a great situation to be in is it?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Steb said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the direct mirror lockup button is called live view.
> ...



Someone posted some tests to DPR a year or two ago and Liveview actually make quite a noticeable difference for some exposure durations and was a lot better than regular MLU.


----------



## MazV-L (Feb 29, 2012)

Rishaar said:


> This is exciting ehehe ;D
> 
> 
> What marked me in those pics before was the photographer wearing a Ricoh GR scarf, which could be odd if the guy is Canon staff and this is a PR photo op. Same goes for the Sigma lens on those new pictures. (ok, that could be on purpose to "prove" that it isn't a PR move...in this case i would applause !! ;D)



The lens pictured on the 1DX is NOT a Sigma, it is the Canon 85Lii at a rather strange angle so you can't see the red ring. I have this lens so was able to do a comparison and am sure of this


----------



## Carny (Feb 29, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > This is exciting ehehe ;D
> ...



That was so 14 pages ago!

Sorry, couldn't help it. I hate those stupid commercials.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> How's this for a consipiracy theory. Canon intentionally leaks the photos and "release" date knowing they will stir the blogosphere into a wild feeding frenzy. Then when the sharks are circling in for the kill, they clamp down really hard to seal off any more info getting out and let the "release" date pass with no announcement. One week goes by, two week, maybe a month. By then, all credibility in CR as a reliable source of Canon product information has been uterly destroyed. Canon can now continue to operate securely in to the future knowing that anything that comes out on CR, regardlss of confidence level, will be completely dismissed out of hand. (I don't really believe any of that. Just thought I would throw a little blood in the water )



Or they just feed announcement dates a week off here and a spec 1 fps off there and use disinformation to slowly weed out all the leakers one by one.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

K-amps said:


> AlicoatePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that the power of a pending lawsuit is enough to quiet anyone up. I would be too scared to divulge open information like that. If I were his friend, I would be furious. I loved seeing the pics though. Thank you! I hope that your user id wasn't your real name, and that the discussion of your location was really just a cover up. It is interesting that the left side of the camera was never shown. Could it have something there that even you didn't want to give away? Also there were no mention of any specs. Just photos? Maybe this was an inside job? I hope so. Thanks for the info and good luck!
> ...



I would think not many 5D3 are out there, so there very, very, very well might be just one in Dubai, unless maybe there is some event there where they sent a whole bunch to test it at once and that is why the guy was not afraid to leak a photo or two.

Although perhaps Canon told the guy to leak a couple shots and it was under their orders.

Then again maybe the guy 'accidentally' fell off a balcony last night. This is the most likely scenario by far.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> The pop up flash is nice in those situations when you need a touch of fill and don't have a 580 nearby.



+1


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

Rishaar said:


> That doesn't explain MichaelCruz though....argg this is exciting !



He said he was going on a photoshoot........ guess who got shot?!


----------



## Nikon (Feb 29, 2012)

So originally 1DX was going to be available in March now it is delayed to end of April for the UK (how about US?):

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/digital-cameras/1290682/canon-eos-1d-x-confirmed-for-april-launch

I hope 5DM3 is not delayed also.


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

Lesson learnt? Check with someone before you break their NDA, or at least make the sneak peek pics anonymous? 

Hopefully Canon sees this as what it is - a good leak that helps buildup of publicity and anticipation 
As mentione - there hadn't been a takedown


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what I was talking about with pending lawsuits and all that. No way could you get in trouble for this kind of thing. In fact I want to encourage everyone under NDA to break their silence. 

...Hey a crack heads got to do what a crack head's got to do... Now give me some more photos and specs.


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 29, 2012)

There is way too much silence. We got couple of pictures of the camera and direct contact with someone using it 3 days before the release and now complete silence. I am seriously beginning to doubt a Friday release unless the chatter picks up. The cameras are definitely out there but typically the Canon police would not be cutting out the chatter this close to the announcement. I remember alot of cameras that had full spec sheets leaked out by this time. If a announcement was still a month or more away, there would be a good reason for Canon to want to keep everyones lips tight


----------



## dochawk (Feb 29, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Based on pics like this, how could Canon track who it was? (unless there's just 1 pair of 1dx/5diii's in Dubai)
> ...



Well Gulf Photo Plus starts on Friday. They pay pros alot to be there, so I would guess more than a few top flight Canonites are there


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

brimming with excitement!!!!!
I have been DYING to upgrade from my Xti to FF - I am not a pro by any stretch. but I do love this hobby, and if the MIII comes in south of $3K I would love to pick one up, if not then I will definitley pull the trigger on the crappy MII : 
A couple of my buds have the 7D whivh they LOOVE and are pushing me to get that instead of the mII,
I dont shoot action very often, and I'm of the opinion that I would rather a FF than a better AF system - after all I am used to the Xti AF, although not the latest and greatest I have taken some nice shots with L glass on this camera.

So for an avid amateur whose action shots are a definite low percentage of overall subjects to shoot, does my rationale make sense? 

PS Whatever camera I get I will definitly keep for a number of years (secretly I still like my lil Xti )


----------



## dr (Feb 29, 2012)

noodle said:


> So for an avid amateur whose action shots are a definite low percentage of overall subjects to shoot, does my rationale make sense?



IMO your rationale definitely makes sense. While the 7D is a nice camera, the image quality of the MII is a different beast altogether. If you don't need the better AF, then the MII would be the way to go. 

I was at a workshop a few years ago with a Sports Illustrated photog whose favourite camera was the 5D Mark I... Go figure.

I've used both cameras extensively and absolutely prefer the MII vs the 7D. If you've got the glass, it's the right choice.


----------



## fotoray (Feb 29, 2012)

necator said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > That is what it does. But I was suggesting a custom option where pressing it would toggle the preview on and the aperture would stay stepped down until you pressed the button again.
> ...



Even in the good ole analog days DOF preview was available and useful for the same reasons it is today. 

The DOF preview button on Canon DSLRs has been in a very awkward place on the left side of the camera body. Improved ergonomics are always welcome, and the array of buttons on the right front of the 1DX likely include such an improvement. Hopefully this will trickle down to the 5D3!!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

dilbert said:


> This is one very very long week!!!!!



Tell me about it... I'm going to sleep all weekend.


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome back cr guy
hope your trip wasnt cut short for any bad reasons...
i think this is what Canon wants everyone to be on pins and needles...


----------



## Fairbanks (Feb 29, 2012)

A few thoughts.

1. The original poster is likely the actual possessor of the camera. There simply can't be that many 5DIII's floating around Dubai. If Canon wanted to find the mole, it could do so and I'm certain Canon's NDA's are watertight and have severe consequences for breach. Whoever actually possesses this camera obviously has a strong relationship with Canon. Why would that person risk ruining that relationship and potentially drawing a lawsuit? 

Answer: The OP got special dispensation from Canon for an authorized leak of limited photos. This leak has really told us nothing other than the name of the camera, but it sure has ginned up excitement and given Canon a ton of free PR. The OP claims it's his friend's camera as that prevents any specs or further details from coming out. But no question - he's working with Canon to get the internet buzzing in advance of Friday.

2. On whether to buy this new thingy: I'm a recreational shooter and own a 5DII. Do I need a 5DIII? No. Can I afford a 5DIII? Probably, but not without a fair amount of sacrifice. But, dang, I'll probably buy one eventually, so might as well snap it up and put it on the credit card. ;D


----------



## heron88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Completely agree with the above. I'm a strong believer in controlled leaks. If I ran a corporation like Canon or Nikon, I would definitely utilize controlled leaks as a free mass marketing and hype generator


----------



## pachelbelscanon5d (Feb 29, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with Fairbanks. It seems fairly obvious that these photos were leaked intentionally from Canon. Like he said, there are a VERY limited number of these Cameras out in the world right now. Probably under 20, definitely under 50. Especially ones with the actual "5D Mark III" logo on them. The NDA is of course water-tight. Canon is a multi-national company with the top lawyers around. The punishment for actually leaking something that you weren't supposed to would trump any personal advantage of helping out the "masses". Canon did this for publicity, and it worked. Canon nailed it. They leaked some photos and got the buzz going. Friday will be a very special day.


----------



## flanniganj (Feb 29, 2012)

Fairbanks said:


> 2. On whether to buy this new thingy: I'm a recreational shooter and own a 5DII. Do I need a 5DIII? No. Can I afford a 5DIII? Probably, but not without a fair amount of sacrifice. But, dang, I'll probably buy one eventually, *so might as well snap it up and put it on the credit card. *;D


Other than Canon, I'll bet no one is happier to see a product like this come out than Visa and Mastercard.


----------



## Justin (Feb 29, 2012)

The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price. 

Price it at $2699, just like the 5d2 at release. Drop the 5D2 to $1999. And voila. Loads of sales. 

The thing that doesn't add up about the rumors is the price. $3500 is a lot of coin. The inclusion of the 24-105 kit lens in that price makes a lot more sense. So I imagine that's the deal.


----------



## melbournite (Feb 29, 2012)

noodle said:


> Rishaar said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't explain MichaelCruz though....argg this is exciting !
> ...



Lol. That was me who had the photoshoot the next day! And NOT with a 5dDIII either... darn!


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 29, 2012)

heron88 said:


> Completely agree with the above. I'm a strong believer in controlled leaks. If I ran a corporation like Canon or Nikon, I would definitely utilize controlled leaks as a free mass marketing and hype generator





pachelbelscanon5d said:


> I couldn't agree more with Fairbanks. It seems fairly obvious that these photos were leaked intentionally from Canon. Like he said, there are a VERY limited number of these Cameras out in the world right now. Probably under 20, definitely under 50. Especially ones with the actual "5D Mark III" logo on them. The NDA is of course water-tight. Canon is a multi-national company with the top lawyers around. The punishment for actually leaking something that you weren't supposed to would trump any personal advantage of helping out the "masses". Canon did this for publicity, and it worked. Canon nailed it. They leaked some photos and got the buzz going. Friday will be a very special day.



i thought the same but I can't see any sense in such a leak:
1. They want announce on Friday or so soon - the more interest they would achieve if the would leak press invitations as well
2. They won't announce on Friday - dissapointment will be greater than current fascination - no win as well


----------



## wookiee2cu (Feb 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> 
> Price it at $2699, just like the 5d2 at release. Drop the 5D2 to $1999. And voila. Loads of sales.
> 
> The thing that doesn't add up about the rumors is the price. $3500 is a lot of coin. The inclusion of the 24-105 kit lens in that price makes a lot more sense. So I imagine that's the deal.


The 24-105 is too much money to do that, I could see the 28-135 or something close to that price range (although I'd be stoked if it was the 24-105).


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

wookiee2cu said:


> The 24-105 is too much money to do that, I could see the 28-135 or something close to that price range (although I'd be stoked if it was the 24-105).



Not really. You save a good deal by purchasing them together, so $3500 as a kit price could be fairly accurate. With the current Mark II/24-105, you save $500 in my area. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 29, 2012)

wookiee2cu said:


> (although I'd be stoked if it was the 24-105).



+1 - I think I would pick that up - I will need a walkaround zoom for the 5D3, although I have been toying with the idea of the 24-70II - it would likely be a ten year lens at least.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 29, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> wookiee2cu said:
> 
> 
> > The 24-105 is too much money to do that, I could see the 28-135 or something close to that price range (although I'd be stoked if it was the 24-105).
> ...



In Canada the 24-105 adds roughly $800 to the cost of a 5D2.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in Canada as well, so it sounds like pricing varies quite a bit depending on the region then. 

EDIT - Actually, that's the same price as where I am. The body only is $2399.99 and the kit is $3199.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 29, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I'm in Canada as well, so it sounds like pricing varies quite a bit depending on the region then.



Canadian prices here - roughly +$800 for the 5D2 kit:

Body only:
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html

Kit:
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/02774/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-with-EF-24-105-f4L-Kit-price.html


----------



## michaelrcruz (Feb 29, 2012)

I was quite busy the past days and had very limited internet access.. I really dont have any further, information about the camera. Like all of you, I'm dying to know... Been waiting for this cam for over a year now...

I dont have access to the camera (how i wish!!) the one who supposedly have it posted this on his social media so he wishes to share it.. Whether it is with him or not we dont know. I know few people who knows him personally but they also havnt seen the cam yet. He is not saying anything about it.. Just posted the pictures and thats it. Im sure he doesnt work for canon but who knows...

Sorry guys, i guess we have to wait for a few days to know  do some photoshoot it makes time flies quickly! Im sure theres more to this camera that we dont know yet... I wish canon announce this thing already!


----------



## Sharper100 (Feb 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> 
> Price it at $2699, just like the 5d2 at release. Drop the 5D2 to $1999. And voila. Loads of sales.
> 
> The thing that doesn't add up about the rumors is the price. $3500 is a lot of coin. The inclusion of the 24-105 kit lens in that price makes a lot more sense. So I imagine that's the deal.



Agreed 100%. Makes perfect sense. People who don't mind spending more (i.e. $3,500 and above for the body only, as someone on this forum has bravely suggested), should just get the 1DX, and leave the 5DIII/X to the larger group, who do have a budget!!................Just sayin' :-\


----------



## CaptainZero (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, it's good to see they didn't get to you! 8) I (and everyone else) was really hoping you'd come back with some more good news. Oh well. Are you in Dubai? I would have thought they would have great internet since they seem to have everything else ;D I want to get there someday!


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> 
> Price it at $2699, just like the 5d2 at release. Drop the 5D2 to $1999. And voila. Loads of sales.
> 
> The thing that doesn't add up about the rumors is the price. $3500 is a lot of coin. The inclusion of the 24-105 kit lens in that price makes a lot more sense. So I imagine that's the deal.



If Canon made it $2700 body only I would be all over that like Charlie Sheen over a Bobby Brown homebaked muffin.
They would get a boatload of upgraders and those that need the camera abilities for work, and whats more probably make a serious slice into Nikoners who would be looking at the D800 , but that is JMHO.
I think THAT would be Canons all-time best selling DSLR...
please, please, please be true...


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

Sharper100 said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> ...



Well, if $3500 is in fact the kit price, remove the $800 that you currently pay extra for the kit and it brings the price down to $2700. I'm just hopeful. Even if it's $3500 for the body, it's just MSRP and will hit the streets at a little less.


----------



## heron88 (Feb 29, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> I dont have access to the camera (how i wish!!) the one who supposedly have it posted this on his social media so he wishes to share it.. Whether it is with him or not we dont know. I know few people who knows him personally but they also havnt seen the cam yet. He is not saying anything about it.. Just posted the pictures and thats it. Im sure he doesnt work for canon but who knows...



So who is this guy? You mentioned his social media site, do you have a link? 8)


----------



## kapanak (Feb 29, 2012)

noodle said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> ...



Actually, Canon's all-time best selling DSLR is the Rebel line-up ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Sharper100 said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > The way for Canon to make a splash here is simple, price.
> ...



$3500 is a far cry from $6800 and not everyone wants giant brick of a camera. And some would rather pay a little more for a 5D3 and get top 1 series AF than to save $350 and have to live with some half-baked improvement, far from 1 series AF quality, for the next three years.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Where is "michaelcruz"?

Even if he went shooting yesterday with box the 1DX and 5DIII - he should have come back by now and given us one or two more little treats. I mean... there are (tens of) thousands of people over here ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Where is "michaelcruz"?
> 
> Even if he went shooting yesterday with box the 1DX and 5DIII - he should have come back by now and given us one or two more little treats. I mean... there are (tens of) thousands of people over here ;D



If you read the thread he answered at the top of this page.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

ahh, only saw now. He said he knows who the guy is, why doesn't he take a plane/cab/car and go over to that person and get something more for us? ???


----------



## M249 (Feb 29, 2012)

The camera itself looks real. But the "Mark III" bagde looks more like a sticker. ??? Go check the "Mark..." bagde of the EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 1D Mark IV and others. They look more like a bagde.


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

M249 said:


> The camera itself looks real. But the "Mark III" bagde looks more like a sticker. ??? Go check the "Mark..." bagde of the EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 1D Mark IV and others. They look more like a bagde.



I agree with you


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 29, 2012)

astrocrab said:


> zackck said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone thinks the camera shown in these pics looks a bit cheap? I prefer the "5D" logo plate on the Mark II better than this print plastic thingy. Maybe the new body won't be made of magnesium alloy anymore?
> ...



How about a Carbon Fibre shell over a Magnesium Alloy frame? 

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger 8)

also: change the industry... Backlit sensors?


----------



## Octavian (Feb 29, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> How about a Carbon Fibre shell over a Magnesium Alloy frame?



 its a camera not a Terminator! ;D


----------



## Drama79 (Feb 29, 2012)

I think, given the amount of radio silence, that CR Guy knows a lot more. It is weird that things are quiet - perhaps it's worth a post tying together some of the fervent speculation, posting the Ixus-flavoured invite from a few threads ago, and some other stuff? But with the amount of silence, it's either not happening, or CR Guy knows what he can and can't say, and it must be killing him!


----------



## chengpenguin (Feb 29, 2012)

M249 said:


> The camera itself looks real. But the "Mark III" bagde looks more like a sticker. ??? Go check the "Mark..." bagde of the EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 1D Mark IV and others. They look more like a bagde.



What you shoud be scrutinizing is not only the Mark III badge, but the entire camera... There are more than one new change from 5DII and 7D.

Microphone holes, no pop-up flash, base design, MFn button etc etc.


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

michaelrcruz said:


> I was quite busy the past days and had very limited internet access.. I really dont have any further, information about the camera. Like all of you, I'm dying to know... Been waiting for this cam for over a year now...
> 
> I dont have access to the camera (how i wish!!) the one who supposedly have it posted this on his social media so he wishes to share it.. Whether it is with him or not we dont know. I know few people who knows him personally but they also havnt seen the cam yet. He is not saying anything about it.. Just posted the pictures and thats it. Im sure he doesnt work for canon but who knows...
> 
> Sorry guys, i guess we have to wait for a few days to know  do some photoshoot it makes time flies quickly! Im sure theres more to this camera that we dont know yet... I wish canon announce this thing already!


And let the conspiracy theories begin anew with this post. Nothing seems to add up. How the heck can someone have both a 1DX and and 5D3 and not work for Canon in some fashion and have worked with them long enough to be given their two most anticipated new products? It would take a lot of built up trust and a long relationship with Canon to be given that privilege and why would you throw that away? Of course that begs the question how are we looking at these photos today and I really don't have an answer to that.

I don't buy the theory that Canon leaked these photos for publicity. Now I want that to be true and I think almost everyone reading this site would think that to leak photos as a marketing scheme would be a really smart move by Canon, after all we the customers are now peeing our pants with anticipation so naturally we'd think it would be a smart move, it would be the cool thing to do (not the peeing, really, thats not cool), but it just doesn't seem like something Canon would do. My impression of Canon is that they would think that doing such a leek would make them look out of control of their product research, general mismanagement and incompetence which is something they would value much more than extra hype around a product that we already dream about. The 5D3 doesn't even really need to be advertised in the first place cause it has such a massive fan base that is looking for any sign of it. So could these cams be stolen? Is the owner/tester an idiot? I don't think we'll ever know. And we're not going to get the link to the social site out of michaelrcruz, he's covering his tracks. But don't get me wrong Michael, you are a hero in our books.

And don't forget Canon is under no obligation to announce ANYTHING this Friday, so don't go jumping off a building if they don't.

UPDATE: I take it back. CR's new post gives us reason to jump.


----------



## Mooose (Feb 29, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> How the heck can someone have both a 1DX and and 5D3 and not work for Canon in some fashion and have worked with them long enough to be given their two most anticipated new products?



Because obviously that someone is this man:


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

lol touche. "I don't always take pictuers but when I do, I use a 5D Mark VII."


----------



## Fotofanten (Feb 29, 2012)

Come on guys, this is not reddit.com.

Cant wait for the mkIII, I skipped the mkII and I am sick of cleaning the sensor on my 5D classic. On a more positive note, I have gotten quite good at it by now.

Specs are looking good. I only wish they could make an effort to make it a tad smaller and / or lighter than the previous generations.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 29, 2012)

Mooose said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck can someone have both a 1DX and and 5D3 and not work for Canon in some fashion and have worked with them long enough to be given their two most anticipated new products?
> ...



He focuses his 5D2 by mind control.

He can handhold an 800mm 5.6L at 30 second shutter speeds

His persona is so bright, he can leave his 580EX II at home

He is...the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Studio B (Feb 29, 2012)

rgrphoto said:


> michaelrcruz said:
> 
> 
> > I was quite busy the past days and had very limited internet access.. I really dont have any further, information about the camera. Like all of you, I'm dying to know... Been waiting for this cam for over a year now...
> ...



It's obvious now that this is a friend, of a friend, of a friend, scenario. The one who has the cameras is not the one actually leaking the images or we'd have more info on it. He invited a fellow photog over to "check it out" and allowed them to photograph the equipment. A stupid move if you've read and signed the NDA.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 29, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > rgrphoto said:
> ...



Nice.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't want to be the 1699th person saying this... but :

A few weeks ago CR guys gave us the specs and said the price was $2700. Recently he confirmed those specs but the price was $3500, a difference of $800. Well guys Does'nt the 5d2 Kit 24-105 cost a $800 differential anyway?

So... I welcome the 2700 body only price and place my order at Adorama as soon as it is available!


----------



## Carny (Feb 29, 2012)

He doesn't take photos, they willingly submit themselves to him.

Canon management eagerly awaits his next move.


----------



## gputah (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like this page isn't going to make it to 30 pages after all.


----------



## SPL (Feb 29, 2012)

Mooose said:


> rgrphoto said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck can someone have both a 1DX and and 5D3 and not work for Canon in some fashion and have worked with them long enough to be given their two most anticipated new products?
> ...



wonder if he has a Canon EOS 5D Mark XX ?


----------



## pravkp (Feb 29, 2012)

Michael where are youuuu?


----------



## foxikk (Feb 29, 2012)

pravkp said:


> Michael where are youuuu?



Michael is under NDA now , he will be here on march 2 =)


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Feb 29, 2012)

The term "DR" was coined not so much to describe the attributes of a high end camera body, as his body ;
In his presence there is more zoom in the approach of the opposite sex than in the world's finest lenses...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

Fotofanten said:


> Come on guys, this is not reddit.com.
> 
> Cant wait for the mkIII, I skipped the mkII and I am sick of cleaning the sensor on my 5D classic. On a more positive note, I have gotten quite good at it by now.
> 
> Specs are looking good. I only wish they could make an effort to make it a tad smaller and / or lighter than the previous generations.



unfortunately, this is one of those things where I'm afraid a portion of the marketplace will always be unhappy with it, unless Canon starts producing identically spec'd FF bodies in different form factors. I love the size and weight of the 5D Mark II and actually get hand cramps when I shoot on a Rebel-sized body... and I figure the population as a whole is pretty much a bell curve when it comes to hand size, so there will be lots of folks that agree with you but just as many as don't. personally I'd like it to stay the same size ... but yes, a little bit lighter would be nice.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

gbchriste said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > rgrphoto said:
> ...


----------



## JohnUSA (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^^    ;D ^^^^ Sweet!


----------



## Circles (Mar 1, 2012)

Carny said:


> He doesn't take photos, they willingly submit themselves to him.
> 
> Canon management eagerly awaits his next move.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's all happening!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> It's all happening!



Now were talking!!! Excellent shots!


----------



## Studio B (Mar 1, 2012)

This is getting exciting!


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

can not wait for Fri.!


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

Same battery as 5D II ?!


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 1, 2012)

SPL said:


> Same battery as 5D II ?!


i hope so! it does say LP-E6 in the spec list, but someone mentioned on another topic that it's probably a version 2 of that battery. if that's true, let's hope both versions are compatible in both camera's.


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

Gcon said:


> I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Canon still don't have a built-in eyepiece cover for the 5D line like the Nikon D700 - making you use that S___ty little rubber eyepiece cover that might be attached to your neck strap, if you use a neck strap.
> 
> First chink the armor.
> 
> GRRRRRRR!!!!!



I have to say, I agree also,..I was was really hoping for this feature!


----------



## KHAWACHEN (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you guys think about the body design? looks about same?..


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmm,…interesting to look at them and compare them side by side. I like the new III!


----------



## kenraw (Mar 1, 2012)

SPL said:


> Mmm,…interesting to look at them and compare them side by side. I like the new III!



looks like the DOF button is in a better place than the 7d, I'll be assigning servo focus to that button 

The more I look at this camera the more I love it. :-*


----------



## SPL (Mar 1, 2012)

good idea,..I like your button assignment idea!


----------



## Aminimax (Mar 1, 2012)

Uuups... I really don't get it:
The Mk. II was THE video machine, missing basically only one important feature: Articuated screen... and what do I see in these images?


...

What do you think: Live view w/o this feature is close to useless and video is much the ssame, don't you think so?


----------



## alfa_schumi (Mar 1, 2012)

Studio B said:


> I made up a quick side by side comparison. The Mark III has a very similar and familiar button layout to the 7D.



It is nice to see them side by side. But you have a wring photo of the back of the mark 2, your photo is of the original 5D.


----------



## kpk1 (Mar 1, 2012)

The first on the second line is a 5D1 ... missing AF-ON button.


----------



## Studio B (Mar 1, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> The first on the second line is a 5D1 ... missing AF-ON button.



Opps sorry will fix. BRB


----------



## zackck (Mar 1, 2012)

Funny story. I've never had ANYTHING to complain about the Mark II. In fact it's the best camera I own. 

Great, I MEAN GREAT IMAGE QUALITY; 
never had much problem with AF, you just have to learn how to use it;
battery life is great;
LCD is great;
body is built like a rock;
great viewfinder;
video is GREAT for what it is... (and I run two webshows based on it)

So I don't see much of a point upgrading to the Mark III. 
Most stablished 35mm photographers that I know and own a half-life Mark II agrees with me.
Can't see this being a big hit.


----------



## Studio B (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's the corrected image comparing the two.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

zackck said:


> Funny story. I've never had ANYTHING to complain about the Mark II. In fact it's the best camera I own.
> 
> Great, I MEAN GREAT IMAGE QUALITY;
> never had much problem with AF, you just have to learn how to use it;
> ...



Great to hear you're still enjoying your MkII - I only recently upgraded myself (Dec.'11) and think I'll let the dust settle on the MkIII before considering it. The MkII is still an awesome camera, I too come from a 35mm background, and have to agree with you. And the AF is good imho - I mean it has AF! I do still like turning that focus ring myself mind you... (bad) habit?


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 1, 2012)

zackck said:


> Funny story. I've never had ANYTHING to complain about the Mark II. In fact it's the best camera I own.
> 
> Great, I MEAN GREAT IMAGE QUALITY;
> never had much problem with AF, you just have to learn how to use it;
> ...




The reason some people are dissatisfied with the 5D is because they shoot wildlife, weddings, sports, photojournalism. All of these demand many AF points, and at times fast frame rate. Not all types of photography require these two things. But if you make a living shooting these subjects, then you need these features.
Pair this with the fact that Nikon's competitor to the 5D has a faster frame rate (with grip) and many more AF points. Also Canon's next cheapest camera the 7D is packed with features, but is only a crop sensor. It's tough knowing that you can pay a similar price or less to have these features.

Also there is the issue that the 5D has arguably the best image quality from Canon's line. On the other hand, the 1D and 1Ds have a top level features, where the 5D lacks severely. Now you end up having to choose high quality image vs. high level features.

That's my $1 (my opinion is worth more than two cents)


----------



## Studio B (Mar 1, 2012)

Please tell me they kept the AF Micro Adjustment.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

Just preordered mine, price is definitely $3499, they already had an SKU for it. I was 4th on the list, which is crazy considering it hasn't even been announced yet.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Just preordered mine, price is definitely $3499, they already had an SKU for it. I was 4th on the list, which is crazy considering it hasn't even been announced yet.



Where did you pre-order from?


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Just preordered mine, price is definitely $3499, they already had an SKU for it. I was 4th on the list, which is crazy considering it hasn't even been announced yet.
> ...



Showcase Inc in Atlanta, probably the biggest Canon dealer in GA. They are one of the 17 dealers getting the C300.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

If the price is confirmed to be $3499 then how much will the kit be? Is there more than 1 kit?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> If the price is confirmed to be $3499 then how much will the kit be? Is there more than 1 kit?


If they offer the 24-70 MkII as a kit option I would imagine $4999 (at least). If they offer the 24-105 Mk1 then $4299. Both of these are WAG's from me though...


----------



## rewards (Mar 1, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Just preordered mine, price is definitely $3499, they already had an SKU for it. I was 4th on the list, which is crazy considering it hasn't even been announced yet.
> ...



My thoughts too.


----------



## Studio B (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll wait and pre-order the 45MP 5D Mark X.


----------



## drozz (Mar 2, 2012)

I was thinking why the Video ISO range is smaller than the photo. Could it be it's 60fps at 1080 and there is too much information to process at Higher ISO's? Does the video file size get bigger with Higher ISO's like a photo?


----------

